#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-08-30
<tt33l3r> I'm having a problem with the "Keep Aligned" setting on gnome changing back to set on every reboot. Anyone know how to fix this?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Hi Kandarp.
<manusheel> Around?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: hello sir.
<manusheel> kandarpk: How is the activity development coming along?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: finding including collaboration a bit difficult
<manusheel> kandarpk: ok.
<ishan> kandarpk, hi sir
<ishan> kandarpk, sir have you read the file??
<kandarpk> ishan: yeah, most of it.
<ishan> kandarpk, sir is it fine
<kandarpk> ishan: dont kno myself
<ishan> can you also provide pointers to me on the part where i have added ???
<kandarpk> alsroot: around ?
 * ishan is away
 * ishan is back
<alsroot> kandarpk: yup
<kandarpk> alsroot: can we synchronise the text in a textbox of a shared activity ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: you mean concurrent editing?
<kandarpk> alsroot: no, that might be tough
<kandarpk> alsroot: one to type message, other one to display
<alsroot> kandarpk: see how chatbox.py does it in Speak actiivty
<kandarpk> alsroot: Ok.
<alsroot> kandarpk: in anycase it is derivative workflow, you can do anything you want using basic sharing features
<alsroot> kandarpk: btw hellomesh does similar(as I can remember) things but in more simple way
<kandarpk> alsroot: hellomesh uses hippo.CanvasBox
<kandarpk> which I was not able to add in the VBox
<alsroot> kandarpk: hippo is used only for UI stuff, sharing features don't depend on it
<alsroot> kandarpk: just do what hellomesh does(in case of sharing) but w/o hippo
<kandarpk> alsroot: yeah, I was trying to place a textbox in its place
<alsroot> kandarpk: btw chatbox.py is also hippo based
<kandarpk> alsroot: ok.
<kandarpk> alsroot: thanks, just removing hippo seems to work
<alsroot> yw
<neeraj> hi alsroot, around
<neeraj> ?*
<alsroot> neeraj: hi
<neeraj> alsroot: for bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/617582, I asked on sugar-devel as u suggested. And I got a different suggestion for this -> http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.laptop.olpc.sugar/24679
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617582 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "When opening the control panel some icons are cut off . (affects: 2) (heat: 338)" [High,In progress]
<alsroot> neeraj: I see, it is up to you what way to choose, you can follow the way what was suggested by email
<alsroot> but /me is not sure what it was meant, since we have a grid of components, calculating width for cells/columns
<neeraj> alsroot: 1. I don't think removing the text and only displaying the text will solve the purpose.
<alsroot> neeraj: well, I guess email wasn't about removing text labels
<neeraj> because the text are not that long as comparison to icon size. 6 is too big for of 800*600.
<alsroot> neeraj: at the end, problem could be split into two parts, just fixing ugly issue with cut CP, and implement it in right way
<neeraj> alsroot: Ok. He meant that icon and text should be of same width.
<alsroot> neeraj: or you can apply your (fast)patch to ubuntu package, and start thinking about rigth implementation to push it to upstream
<neeraj> alsroot: ok. Will keep track of this bug and send the patch (both text wrapping and column size)to sugar upstream later.
<neeraj> for the time being first sending the column patch on ubuntu.
<kandarpk> alsroot: can the timeout icon be removed from notifyAlert ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: but you can use other alert classes or create new one
<kandarpk> alsroot: hmmmm, ok.
<kandarpk> alsroot: great :)
<kandarpk> alsroot: how can I extract the name of person/computer on which sugar is running ?
<kandarpk> alsroot: I want to use that while passing messages
<alsroot> kandarpk: use sugar-toolkit/src/sugar/profile.py's methods
<alsroot> e.g. get_nick_name
<kandarpk> alsroot: wow. Just what I was looking for
<kandarpk> alsroot: thanks again.
<alsroot> np
<thangam_arun> Hello All
<thangam_arun> i would like to build a ubuntu with sugar interface..
<thangam_arun> also with Tamil language
<thangam_arun> Can you please some one guide on this
<kandarpk> neeraj: around ?
<manusheel> neeraj: Hi Neeraj.
<manusheel> Around?
<manusheel> kandarp: Hi kandarp.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: hello sir
<manusheel> kandarpk: The activity seems to have covered up all the use-cases, right?
<neeraj> kandarpk: hi..
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: it isn't working properly yet
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: while passing messages
<manusheel> kandarpk: Right, That is the collaboration part, which has issues.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Right? Can you elaborate on the problems?
<neeraj> manusheel sir, Yes. We tested it, We are able to join the activity but the message is not showing to other person
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: the code needs to be updated
<manusheel> kandarpk: OK.
<manusheel> neeraj: Sure.
<manusheel> kandarpk , neeraj: The activity works well, in single user mode, right?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: are users of hello mesh able to communicate ?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: yes sir, for single user, it works ok
<manusheel> kandarpk: I am not sure about the hello mesh activity. I would better recommend to have a look at Memorize or Turtle Art.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Great. Glad to hear that for a single user the activity works well.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: ok sir.
<kandarpk> I would like neeraj to try it out and see if he understands anything
<manusheel> kandarpk: k.
<neeraj> manusheel: yes,.. in single user mode its working fine.
<kandarpk> neeraj: more than working, are you able to understand its purpose ?
<manusheel> neeraj: Great.
<kandarpk> alsroot: around ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: yup
<kandarpk> alsroot: can users of hello mesh send messages to each other ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: didn't see into hellomesh code, but any sharing between users is sending messages between them
<kandarpk> alsroot: definitely. thanks.
<alsroot> kandarpk: you can search on wiki.laptop.org and wiki.sugarlabs.org, there are bunch of docs about sharing, e.g. http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Activity_sharing
<kandarpk> alsroot: one general question
<kandarpk> alsroot: is the presence service being removed from sugar-0.90 ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: yup, shell and activities(via sugar-toolkit) use telepathy-mission-control
<alsroot> ..except etoys
<alsroot> but from activity devs nothing was changed, they just use sugar-toolkit API
<kandarpk> alsroot: OK.
<manusheel> alsroot: Hi Aleksey.
<manusheel> Around?
<alsroot> manusheel: hi
<manusheel> alsroot: Aleksey, wish to ask you on how we can set the owner to a SEETA team member at bugs.sugarlabs.org.
<manusheel> alsroot: Do we need certain privileges for the same?
<manusheel> alsroot: Wish to assign certain upstream issues of Sugar to our team members. They have already been working on it.
<alsroot> manusheel: in track, only one person can be an owner for component
<alsroot> manusheel: do you want to create seeta component on bugs.sl.o?
<manusheel> alsroot: Right.
<alsroot> manusheel: why will be an owner?
<manusheel> alsroot: You can set me as the owner for these issues - manusheel is my username.
<manusheel> alsroot: I'll assign them to our team members by adding them in the CC.
<alsroot> manusheel: manu on laptop.org?
<manusheel> alsroot: I need to check on that. Ok. I can even create a common account of SEETA and get back to you in a minute.
<manusheel> alsroot: The bugs that we are working on can be assigned to that account.
<manusheel> alsroot: Just registered a common account. It is dev@seeta.in
<manusheel> alsroot: The bugs assigned to our team will be owned by the e-mail "dev@seeta.in" and username "seeta".
<alsroot> manusheel: done, create SEETA component
<alsroot> *created
<manusheel> alsroot: Now, can we change owners and assign bugs falling in the "New" category to ourselves.
<alsroot> manusheel: there is "reassign" option in already created bug
<alsroot> *"reassign  to"
<manusheel> alsroot: Great. Thanks Aleksey.
<alsroot> np
<manusheel> alsroot: Is Sascha Silbe the moderator for bugs.sugarlabs.org? When I re-assigned the issue to Anurag, it said that the bug will have to flow through Sascha Silbe.
<alsroot> manusheel: I have admin privileges as well but not confident about track workflows
 * alsroot looks
<alsroot> manusheel: what ticket number you meant?
<manusheel> alsroot: I mean bug #2195
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 2195 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "new menu item not listed if .desktop unpacked before the TryExec binary (dups: 1) (heat: 1)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2195
<manusheel> meant*
<manusheel> alsroot - http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2195
<alsroot> manusheel: try once more
<alsroot> manusheel: there is no need, owner was already changed
<manusheel> alsroot: Sure, Aleksey.Thank you.
<alsroot> np
<manusheel> alsroot: It seems there is a lead time associated with change of owner, which is fine.
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-08-31
<manusheel> alsroot: For some issues, there are already members assigned, while there status is "New" instead of "Assigned".
<manusheel> alsroot: I feel that the status of such bugs should be changed to "assigned". Can I do that?
<alsroot> manusheel: New is the first status, assigned could set explicitly or implicitly(after reassigning)
<alsroot> afaik
<manusheel> alsroot: Ok. Great. I'll then re-assign the issues to the members, who are working on it. This way, we would not be working on the same issues on which other members are already working.
 * lfaraone waves.
 * lfaraone is looking at neeraj's overview of all packages.
<lfaraone> dfarning: bug 624592  should be "high", IMHO, because it doesn't make USR unusable.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624592 in ubuntu-sugar-remix-meta (Ubuntu) "request all packaged activities be installed by default on USR (affects: 1) (heat: 863)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624592
<manusheel> alsroot: Hi Aleksey.
<manusheel> Around?
<manusheel> anurag: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Howtos/Debdiff
<manusheel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Howtos/Debdiff
<alsroot> manusheel: pong
 * lfaraone waves,
<lfaraone> *.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Hi Luke.
<manusheel> Around?
<lfaraone> well, yes.
<lfaraone> manusheel: anything that needs doing? :)
<manusheel> lfaraone: Luke, wish to ask you what do about the packaging of turtle art and blocks?
<lfaraone> manusheel: nothing, it's done, and in NEW.
<manusheel> lfaraone: We have packaged both of them.
<lfaraone> manusheel: okay. I thought I explained in the Todo page… The "turtleart" source package provides a turtleart binary package which works in GNOME, and provides a sugar-turtleart-activity binary package which works in Sugar.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Sure. Thanks for the pointer.
<lfaraone> manusheel: although it's called "turtleart", it really provides the code known as "turtleblocks". I called it TA per Walter's request. We had a few lengthy discussions about this in #sugar.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Glad that it has been resolved.
<lfaraone> manusheel: moreover, walter feels that turtleartmini (what you mean when you say turtleart) is not really useful to people if TB/TA is available.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Ok.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Hi Kandarp.
<manusheel> Around?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: hello
<manusheel> kandarpk: Let us discuss on certain bugs in a meeting at 5 mins.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Great. We'll complete the activity.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Any questions on bugs 2154 and 2164?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 2154 in launchpad-foundations "/people/+requestmerge-multiple raises System Error" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2154
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 2164 in launchpad-foundations "Login form should ask for e-mail address only once (heat: 1)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2164
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: will work on them in 10 min.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure, Kandarp. They are at bugs.sugarlabs.org.
<manusheel> Not, launchpad.
<kandarpk> alsroot: can you help me on http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2154
<alsroot> kandarpk: well, we need at least get it reproducible, /me has no luck
<alsroot> w/o reproducible results it is hard to say something about bug
<kandarpk> alsroot: whats causing it ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: that's the exact question :)
<kandarpk> alsroot: hmmm.
<kandarpk> alsroot: any pointers on http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2164
<alsroot> kandarpk: thats could be questionable, i.e., it's not mostly not a bug but a feature that should be discussable on mls, anyway it is all time possible to uninstall activity and install previous version
<alsroot> imho
<alsroot> anyway, installation happens in sugar/src/jarabe/model/bundleregistry.py
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: how should I proceed ?
<kandarpk> alsroot: ok.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Any issues?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: the cause of first bug is unknown
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok.
 * dipankar says hello
<dipankar> alsroot, good morning. how are you?
<alsroot> dipankar: fine, hi
<lfaraone> alsroot: did you see tomeu's comment on your fix to the issue with left-click in Metacity?
<alsroot> lfaraone: it was already committed
<alsroot> *is
<lfaraone> alsroot: oh?
<lfaraone> ah, I didn't see the comments on the bug bevasue I was not CC'd :X
<lfaraone> manusheel: is neeraj nearby?
<dipankar> alsroot, I am still working on the register bug
<alsroot> dipankar: any progress
<alsroot> ?
<dipankar> alsroot, I still couldn't get to the code where network portion is there
<dipankar> alsroot, I have left the async method for sometime, once i am thorough with the gtk main loop, gio
<dipankar> * so that the rectangle doesn't occur
<dipankar> alsroot, anybody on #sugar I can ping for the network related code in register
<dipankar> ?
<alsroot> dipankar: rectangle occurs because gtk main thread is in schoolsever related code
<alsroot> dipankar: not sure who is schoolsever maint, try to search on wiki.laptop.org
<alsroot> at least schoolsever is not a part of core sugar, it is OLPC service
 * alsroot had it in mind when suggested to just hide Register menu item
<dipankar> alsroot, then if I put the Register method call in async, then the rectangle won't come up, right?
<alsroot> dipankar: yup, but "put the Register method call in async" means make schoolsever aync
<alsroot> dipankar: you'd better to contact w/ schoolsever maints then
<dipankar> ok
<manusheel> dipankar: The maintainer is Martin Langhoff.
<manusheel> I'll send you his e-mail address.
<dipankar> manusheel, ok
<manusheel> lfaraone: Neeraj was working on the deployment side of things for USR and didn't sleep last night. I have asked him to take rest a bit today. He'll be back soon.
<lfaraone> manusheel: okay.
<satellit_> dfarning Just booted up USR-i386-20100830.iso as CD still only has read......
<neeraj> lfaraone: around?
<manusheel> mukul: Hi Mukul.
<manusheel> Around?
<manusheel> mukul: Let us start working on the bugs assigned to you today.
<dfarning> satellit_ I believe that neeraj and lfaraone either fixed or are very close to fixing the issue.  From there it take a few days to work through the ubuntu package approval and build system.
<neeraj> dfarning: +1
<mukul> manusheel sir: Ok
<satellit_> dfarning: ctrl alt f5 sudo su  apt-get install sugar* adds most of them
<USRsatellit-7eb3> USR 830 on 8GB USB with activiites from apt-get install sugar* IRC -5 from drag-drop
<lfaraone> dfarning: we're going to fix that once all the activities we're targeting have been synced over, unless you want us to do two uplads, one for the activities that are avail now and one for the activities that are available later...
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-09-01
 * lfaraone waves.
<alsroot> satellit_: btw do you know how fedora install a set of packages, afaik it doesn't use meta packages
<satellit_> alsroot: no I do not....but apt-get install sugar* installs all of the available activities in repo. to /usr/share/sugar/activities/
<satellit_> .xo files to /home/(user)/Activities
<alsroot> satellit_: thanks, sdziallas will know
<satellit_> USR 830 .iso
<lfaraone> alsroot, your patch was included in Maverick.
<alsroot> lfaraone: fine, /me hopes that sugar users don't use Alt+mouse to move windows :)
<lfaraone> alsroot: well, do we really need to set that value at all?
<lfaraone> alsroot: long term the fix might be to save the orignal value and restore it, no?
<alsroot> lfaraone: well, the best way could be not interfere w/ metacity at all, afaik gnome is switcing to new gconf(or so), hope that in new env we can localize sugar goncf settings
<alsroot> lfaraone: about purpose of setting gconf mouse key, I guess the reason was that alt+mouse is needed for shell
<lfaraone> alsroot: ah, okay.
<lfaraone> alsroot: fedora lists the packages manually.
<alsroot> lfaraone: afaik there is different kind of packaging entities, groups or so, anyway it was manusheel who asked about it, he'd better to ask sdziallas about fedora packaging details
<manusheel> lfaraone: Hi Luke.
<manusheel> Around?
<lfaraone> manusheel: somewhat.
<lfaraone> manusheel: what's up?
<manusheel> lfaraone: Hi Luke. Can you please let me know about your availability today and tomorrow?
<manusheel> lfaraone: We'll have a discussion on maintaining packages, moving forward.
<manusheel> With Neeraj.
<lfaraone> manusheel: I'm here til 13h EDT, then back again from 19/20h til 22h/23h.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Great. Thank you Luke.
<lfaraone> manusheel: please let me know when you'
<lfaraone> manusheel: please let me know when you'd like to meet so I can be sure to be free during that period.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: hello sir
<manusheel> kandarpk: Hi Kandarp.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Which issue are we looking at right now?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Should we change the status of one of the issues to "Won't Fix"?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: we can mark http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2154 as wont fix
<manusheel> kandarpk: Yes, was not able to reproduce it. Ok, did Bernie tell you the same thing?
<manusheel> Did you have a word with him?
<lfaraone> manusheel, kandarpk, A bug isn't "won't fix" if we can't reproduce the issue, rather, incomplete would be better, no?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: tomeu had commented that alsroot had fixed a similar issue
<kandarpk> and alsroot suggested that we should wait until its cause is known/it is reproducible
<kandarpk> lfaraone: +1
<manusheel> lfaraone: Right. +1
<manusheel> lfaraone: Yes, we change the status to Triaged or Incomplete for that case.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: recently came to know that you are a DD now. Congrats.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: thanks, appreciated.
<lfaraone> manusheel: "Triaged" means "we have steps to reproduce, a priority, and it's ready for someone to look at it when it's ready."
<lfaraone> manusheel: so if we can't reproduce, triaged does not seem appropreate, to me.
<bernie> kandarpk, manusheel: I can't reproduce it as well, but it's very rare.
<bernie> kandarpk, manusheel: even if you reproduce it, the error in shell.log is not obvious
<bernie> kandarpk, manusheel: #2154 does not seem like the kind of bug for novice developers to cut their teeth with...
<bernie> kandarpk, manusheel: let's just say that if we see it while working on other things we'll follow up. I don't think it can be closed, yet... because nothing changed in dextrose that could have fixed it.
<manusheel> bernie: Sure, Bernie. Thank you for the pointer.
<manusheel> bernie: Will add the comment.
<manusheel> lfaraone: I was referring to the status of the bug as incomplete or triaged depending upon the requirements.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Did you get my message on the meeting?
<bernie> manusheel: unfortunately, we are at the closing phases of Dextrose development so only the really obscure bugs are still standing
<bernie> manusheel: not the ideal situation to bring in new developers
<lfaraone> manusheel: I'm not sure what you mean. You didn't confirm a time, if that's what you mean.
<lfaraone> *I did not get a confirmation of a time
<manusheel> lfaraone: My apologies. It seems the message didn't pass through. I did write it. But, had network issues.
<manusheel> bernie: Ok.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Got logged out a number of times today. So, you wrote you'll be available till 13:00, today? And, from 21:00 - 23:00 hrs.
<manusheel> kandarpk: How is the second bug coming along?
<lfaraone> manusheel: correct. although it will probably be more like 8:30 - 22:30, I'm trying to get to sleep earlier :)
<manusheel> lfaraone: Sure. Absolutely fine.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Let me tell you the timings in 10 minutes.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2164 is more of a feature request
<manusheel> kandarpk: Right. Any help required on it?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: has work on speak halted?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: some PyGtk control needs to be studied
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: actually had some confusion of dependency in it
<lfaraone> kandarpk: okay, tell me about it :)
<lfaraone> kandarpk: python-aiml was ACCEPTED today, so you *shoudln't* have issues installing it from the repos in Sid.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-speak-activity.git;a=blob;f=debian/rules;h=4dbf7bddb4777174bb94e1b877e6fa9edc63ea0d;hb=HEAD
<kandarpk> lfaraone: in line 32, I need to drop hippocanvas only ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: that is probably correct.
<lfaraone> a cursory review of the source supports that statement.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: is python-gtk2 imported using "import gtk" ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: Yes.
<kandarpk> ok
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I'll push speak-18 in 25-30 min.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: awesome, thanks. I'll take a look at it.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Let us meet tomorrow at 10:30 am,  EDT.
<lfaraone> manusheel: can-do.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Great.
<lfaraone> manusheel: I'll create a calendar event and mail it to both of you.
<lfaraone> sent.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Thanks Luke. Added the event to the calendar.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Can you send it to Neeraj?
<lfaraone> manusheel: I did.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Thank you.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Try reproducing this issue at USR - http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2195
<manusheel> kandarpk: If you are able to reproduce it, we should work on this bug.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: can I look at it in 25 min ? packaging speak
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: speak-activity pushed to git repo.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Great.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Which code files are we looking at in http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2195? Some pointers from my side here.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Look at window.py
<manusheel> and buddy.py
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: this needs to be checked in USR ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Yes.
<manusheel> kandarpk: We have to check things in USR only.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: not debian ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Check on Debian too. It is an upstream sugar issue.
<ishan> manusheel, sir can anyone provide me with a debian tar ball
<ishan> without any changes
<manusheel> ishan: Let us focus on one thing at a time. We are discussing bug #2207.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 2207 in abuse-frabs (Ubuntu) "Icons / pixmaps in wrong directory (heat: 1)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2207
<manusheel> Lets focus on that.
<ishan> manusheel, okay
<ishan> sir i was just asking because all the problems coming up in the moon package are due to the copied debian tarball from neeraj sir which already had changes
<manusheel> ishan: We are discussing bug #2207 right now. Not, moon package. I did see the review. We'll discuss it once we have done bug #2207.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 2207 in abuse-frabs (Ubuntu) "Icons / pixmaps in wrong directory (heat: 1)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2207
<ishan> manusheel, yes sir
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: facing http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2195? in debian
<manusheel> kandarpk: Are you facing this issue?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: yes sir.
<kandarpk> in debian
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, can you send me the steps on how you reproduced the issue in an e-mail?
<manusheel> kandarpk: No, big documentation. Just write it very concisely.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: the steps are mentioned in the bug report
<manusheel> kandarpk: Let me send you a sample for writing the steps. The one on the bug are not complete.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Send.
<manusheel> Kandarpk: Let us open up window.py file.
<manusheel> I am opening up on my system.
<mukul> hi manusheel sir
<manusheel> mukul: Hi Mukul.
<manusheel> mukul: How are we doing in reference to the bugs? Can you send me an update e-mail? We'll meet in 15 mins at IRC.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: where is window.py located ?
<manusheel> mukul: Currently, working with Kandarp and Ishan on getting them to fix their bugs quickly.
<manusheel> kandarpk: In jarabe folder, where do you think window.py file should be placed?
<manusheel> kandarpk: There are 4 key folders.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Think on what we discussed last time. You should be able to tell me this very quickly.
<mukul> manusheel sir: Ok
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: controlpanel ?
 * dipankar says hello
<manusheel> kandarpk: You have control panel folder with you, right?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: hmmm
<manusheel> dipankar: Hi Dipankar. Let us not only complete the register bug, but the other 3 too :-)
<ishan> manusheel, sir i think i have figured out the basic problem-what the bug is about
<manusheel> ishan: Neat. Send me an e-mail on it.
<dipankar> manusheel, sir that will be a bit hectic :P
<dipankar> hehe
<manusheel> kandarpk: We should not be taking so much time on this part. Let me know. Otherwise, I'll find this and tell you. Looks very obvious to me.
<dipankar> manusheel, sir, shall I ask Bernado Innocenti here itself?
<manusheel> dipankar: The bugs are simpler.
<manusheel> :-)
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: browsing the window.py file
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, did you find the right folder?
<manusheel> ishan: Include the steps to reproduce.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: its in jarabe/intro
<dipankar> hey ishan . :)
<manusheel> kandarpk: Good. Yes, that is where it should be. Intro is the folder for the window file.
<ishan> manusheel, i have not tried to reproduce the same bug but a similar message was displayed while i was trying to reproduce the second bug
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: intro ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Yes, we keep all window related stuff there. Ok, now tell me, how did you reproduce the issue?
<manusheel> kandarpk: You started the sugar emulator. After that?
<dipankar> bernie, Hello. How are you?
<manusheel> ishan: Can you tell me which bugs are we talking here?
<manusheel> ishan: Please use bug links in the conversation.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: in control panel, select date/time
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok. Next, step.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: set time to Melbourne
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: see time using clock activity
<ishan> manusheel, sir 2201 bug
<kandarpk> it will give the correct time for Melbourne
<manusheel> ishan: Use URL, I meant by links.
<ishan> manusheel, okay sir
<ishan> manusheel, http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2201
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: then select time zone UTC+10 ( time zone of Melbourne )
<kandarpk> this time clock will show incorrect time
<manusheel> kandarpk: Fine. And, for other time zones, what is the result?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: setting UTC+11 worked.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, check with two more time zones.
<dipankar> manusheel, Sir, I think bernie is not here.
<ishan> dipankar, sir hi
<ishan> manusheel, sir check the mail
<manusheel> kandarpk: If it is an Australia time zone issue, we can fix this in 2 minutes with the patch.
<manusheel> dipankar: Any help required?
<manusheel> dipankar: What is the location of the schoolserver file?
<dipankar> manusheel, sir, I have found the problem which is causing the bug
<dipankar> manusheel, the path: /usr/share/pyshared/jarabe/desktop/schoolserver.py
<dipankar> manusheel, sir, line 90
<manusheel> ishan: I didn't get your explanation. Can you tell me the details of the scenario in an e-mail again? Thank you.
<manusheel> dipankar: Great. Looking at the file.
<ishan> manusheel, sir did you checked the screenshot
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: It shouldn't be related to Australia
<manusheel> mukul: Waiting for your e-mail. We meet in another 10 mins.
<kandarpk> as setting UTC+10 wasn't working
<kandarpk> manusheel sir:^^
<dipankar> manusheel, sure sir. The problem is (I think) with the variable 'url= http://schoolserver:8080/'
<manusheel> ishan: You should have send me an edited screenshot in paint. Was tough to read it.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, what do you think is the problem with the setting?
<ishan> manusheel, okay let me resend because the screen shot was important for explanation
<manusheel> ishan: Export the logs and send that to me.
<dipankar> manusheel, try opening the link: http://schoolserver:8080/ - Its not opening on my system. Then try : jabber.sugarlabs.org, it should open
<manusheel> dipankar: Can you elaborate?
<manusheel> dipankar: Do we have a machine name "schoolserver"?
<manusheel> dipankar: I don't think so.
<dipankar> manusheel, ohk.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Can you let me know the problem with the setting?
<dipankar> manusheel, sir, this I think what alsroot was trying to tell me last time
<dipankar> it won't open
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: setting ?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I think, instead of calculating UTC+10, it is giving UTC-10
<manusheel> kandarpk: Yes, you just said that there is a problem with the UTC setting. Kandarp, what I am able to gather is not that. I think that the default time in default time zone is correct. When we change time zone, the mess happens.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Right?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: same for UTC+5
<manusheel> dipankar: Didn't get you. How is that URL related to our scope of problem?
<dipankar> manusheel, sir, line 100 in schoolserver.py: server = ServerProxy(url)
<ishan> manusheel, sir check the mail sir
<dipankar> manusheel, sir, i think this is making the sugar freeze, not sure though
<ishan> manusheel, sir the error comes when the dbus is not able to provide the service for which the user is requesting
<dipankar> manusheel, after this step only the register process "try: ..." starts
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: hmmm, there seems to be a problem of +/-
<manusheel> ishan: Will do in 10 mins along with Mukul's e-mail. Working with Dipankar.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Excellent.
<manusheel> kandarpk: It is a simple issue indeed.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Try and write a patch, and get it peer reviewed before we upload it.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Ok
<manusheel> dipankar: Looking at that line.
<ishan> manusheel, okay sir will meanwhile try to figure out the file related to the bug
<manusheel> dipankar: Give me 2 minutes.
<dipankar> kandarpk, hello sir, you working on the time zone bug?
<dipankar> manusheel, sure sir, no problem?
<kandarpk> dipankar: yes
<manusheel> kandarpk: Send me the patch file before we move on to the next bug.
<dipankar> kandarpk, I searched a bit about it last night. I also think its some problem with sign
<manusheel> dipankar, kandarpk: Great. Did we identify the file, where the change needs to happen?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: looking for it
<manusheel> That is the sign change.
<dipankar> manusheel, just a sec sir
<bernie> dipankar: I'm here
<dipankar> manusheel, the file location
<manusheel> bernie: Hi Bernie. Great.
<dipankar> I think is: sugar-0.88.1/extensions/cpsection/datetime/model.py
<dipankar> bernie, how are you doing?
<manusheel> dipankar: Excellent, Dipankar. This was quick.
<dipankar> manusheel, actually I forgot where I saw it last night :P. I forgot to write it down. Otherwise, would have been more faster :P
<manusheel> dipankar: Ok, Dipankar. Sure. Let us have a word with Bernie now.
<dipankar> manusheel, sure sir
<manusheel> bernie: Around?
<dipankar> bernie, I am working on the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/617813
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617813 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "sugar freezes when register widget is clicked (affects: 1) (heat: 207)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<manusheel> kandarpk: Now, can you fix the bug, and upload its patch?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: looking for the file
<manusheel> dipankar: Can you provide the full path of the file?
<manusheel> From / ?
<mukul> manusheel sir: I have sent you the mail. Please review.it. Howver I was not able to gomuch further regarding them.
<dipankar> bernie, we are trying to introduce a small snippet in usr/share/pyshared/jarabe/desktop/schoolserver.py, which will compare the connection time with a preset lag time
<dipankar> manusheel, sir, its in the source package of sugar
<dipankar> *sorry, forgot to tell that before
<manusheel> dipankar: Absolutely fine.
<ishan> manusheel, sir any pointers on how to search for the file relating to the bug 2207
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 2207 in abuse-frabs (Ubuntu) "Icons / pixmaps in wrong directory (heat: 1)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2207
<manusheel> mukul: Can you discuss the patch of bug 2064 with alsroot? That is an important one to understand. Let me know what all you have gathered in the discussion after your meeting with alsroot.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 2064 in launchpad-foundations "launchpad.conf should support alternative port for database connection (dups: 1) (heat: 13)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2064
 * dipankar : ankur is unable to join us because his hard disk crashed
<manusheel> dipankar: Fine. I'll ask Ankur to come to the meeting tomorrow. We'll find him a machine to work on.
<mukul> manusheel sir: Ok
<manusheel> ishan: Ok, what did you gather. Can you please explain?
<manusheel> ishan: I asked you to write about the scenario. What you did when you find this exception?
<manusheel> I didn't find it over there.
<manusheel> dipankar: Let us arrive at a good conclusion on the registration bug. Looking at it.
<ishan> manusheel sir: according to me the error message is displayed whenever dbus is not able to find the service which is requested by user
<dipankar> manusheel, yeah! lets close this bug down today
<manusheel> dipankar: I didn't find pyshared
<manusheel> in share folder.
<dipankar> manusheel, sir, are you looking in system or sugar-package?
<dipankar> manusheel, sir just try this: cd  /usr/share/pyshared/jarabe/desktop/
<manusheel> Didn't find pyshared.
<manusheel> dipankar: Right. I tried this only.
<kandarpk> alsroot: around ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: yup
<kandarpk> alsroot: which file has the info regarding system time ?
<dipankar> manusheel, sir, please try this one then: dpkg -S schoolserver.py
<manusheel> sure.
<alsroot> kandarpk: afaik, sugar itself doesn't setup system time (and doesn't show it), so it is regular system stuff
<dipankar> manusheel, sir, any result? this is strange
<ishan> manusheel, the path mentioned by dipankar sir is correct
<dipankar> ishan, thanks for cross-checking
<kandarpk> alsroot: 'from datetime imoprt datetime'
<kandarpk> print datetime.now()
<manusheel> dipankar: yes, got it. Sorry, there was a resolution problem at my end.
<dipankar> kandarpk, try : time.time()
<kandarpk> alsroot: running this ^^ in pippy is giving wrong time
<dipankar> kandarpk, oops, sorry, wrong statement
<kandarpk> alsroot: the control panel has the option to adjust date/time
<kandarpk> alsroot: how is that maintained ?
<dipankar> manusheel, no problem at all :)
<dipankar> happens sometime
<manusheel> dipankar: So, you found the right spot. That func does the registration part.
<dipankar> manusheel, :) yes sir. I think the problem is in line 100
<manusheel> Yes.
<manusheel> You need to add a line (conditional statement over there) as we had discussed.
<alsroot> kandarpk: forgot it, sugar sets only time zone, all CP components come from sugar/extensions/cpsection, so see datetime sub directory
<dipankar> alsroot, I think you are referring to model.py in datetime
<dipankar> in which time zones are set
<alsroot> kandarpk: btw are you sure that time is wrong?
<alsroot> dipankar: yup
<kandarpk> alsroot: thanks
<alsroot> kandarpk: it could be just wrong time zone
<kandarpk> alsroot: yes, UTC+10 gives time for UTC-10 and vice-versa
 * alsroot checks
<dipankar> manusheel, sir, what should I add then? A little guidance please :)
<manusheel> dipankar: if (t>45 seconds), a message. This is based on the discussion we had.
<dipankar> manusheel, ok sir, but how to get that time :?
<manusheel> dipankar: Not very difficult. Think a bit.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Did we change the code?
<manusheel> And, make the patch.
<alsroot> kandarpk: hmm, looks like problem is that python/Clock-actiivty shown time in time zone set in system all time
<alsroot> *show
<kandarpk> alsroot: using pippy
<alsroot> kandarpk: i.e. in time zone that was chosen in CP
<kandarpk> from datetime import datetime
<alsroot> kandarpk: i.e. *not* in time zone that was chosen in CP
<kandarpk> print datetime.now()
<alsroot> kandarpk: yup, these all using python
<dipankar> manusheel, sorry got d/c
<manusheel> No worries
<dipankar> manusheel, sir any message for me?
<manusheel> dipankar: Yes.
 * dipankar hates wireless routers, have to get up to reset it :(
<bernie> dipankar, manusheel: sorry, I dropped off again :-)
<manusheel> 00:10] <dipankar> manusheel, ok sir, but how to get that time :? [00:15] <manusheel> dipankar: Not very difficult. Think a bit.
<bernie> dipankar, manusheel: I'll be in a meeting in 10 minutes... for about 1.5 hrs
<alsroot> kandarpk: not sure I understand how this system should work, you can ping the author of commits to CP datetime component, use `git annotate` to see who is who
<bernie> dipankar, manusheel: can you wait?
<manusheel> bernie: Sure, Bernie. We'll wait.
<dipankar> bernie, I think i will go to bed:) its past midnight here :P
<kandarpk> alsroot: didn't get what "time zone set in system all time" means
<manusheel> bernie: I'll discuss this with you.
<dipankar> manusheel, sorry sir. :(
<manusheel> dipankar: Based on what we have gathered, can you send an e-mail to Bernie?
<manusheel> And CC me.
<dipankar> manusheel, sure sir
<manusheel> dipankar: We'll find the exact code that needs a change. Attach the file too in the e-mail.
<alsroot> kandarpk: e.g. my system wide TZ is UTC, and in python/Pippy/Clock I see time in UTC (regardless what TZ was chosen in CP)
<manusheel> alsroot: So, it is an activity specific issue?
<kandarpk> alsroot: but the time changes on my system when I change the time zone
<kandarpk> in CP
<alsroot> kandarpk: yup, and thats why I'm not sure how it should work
<alsroot> kandarpk: nope, activities shouldn't manage things like TZ on their own
<alsroot> manusheel: ^
<kandarpk> alsroot: cant we change datetime/cpsection/model.py ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: in my mind, after choosing TZ in CP, all activities should show time in  that TZ (not in system one), but it dones't work, better to ask commits author what he had in mind
<bernie> dipankar: k, sorry for my un-availability
<dipankar> bernie, no problem :)
<manusheel> dipankar: Can you quickly ask your question to Bernie now? We have almost arrived at the solution.
<alsroot> bernie: btw, do you know is there envar to tune TZ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, let us write to the author, and copy me, Aleksey and David on it.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Simon Schampijer has made commits to the file
<alsroot> kandarpk: he is erikos on #sugar
<kandarpk> alsroot: is datetime/cpsection/model.py the file we should be looking for ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: yup
<kandarpk> ok
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sending you his e-mail address.
<manusheel> bernie: Around?
<ishan> bernie, hi
<manusheel> ishan: Ok, you can drop an e-mail to Bernie, and copy me on it.
<ishan> okay sir
<ishan> alsroot, hi
<alsroot> ishan: hi
<ishan> alsroot, i am working on bug 2201
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 2201 in bugsquish (Ubuntu) "Bugsquish / Bug Squish has no .desktop file (heat: 1)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2201
<manusheel> ishan: We just discussed that we should always provide the URL.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Did we find a result to the bug?
<ishan> manusheel, sir when we write bug -number the ubot2 displays the bug sir
<ishan> alsroot, http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2201
<manusheel> ishan: Just check what bug did ubot displayed above?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: the timezone is set using "tz = 'GMT%d' % offset"
<ishan> manusheel, okay sir my fault
<kandarpk> when offset < 0
<ishan> manusheel, will definately take care of that
<manusheel> ishan: Thank you Ishan. Appreciate it.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: and "tz = 'GMT+%d' % offset" when offset > 0
<manusheel> kandarpk: Right.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: no idea what to do next
<ishan> alsroot, the bug is http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2201
<manusheel> kandarpk: Change + to - and see if it works.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: that reorders the list in the control panel
<alsroot> ishan: look if max chars is set properly for gtk.Label component that is used inside clipboard palette, http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/stable/GtkLabel.html#GtkLabel--max-width-chars
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: UTC+10 appears before UTC-10
<alsroot> ishan: I think proper value should fix this issue
<ishan> alsroot, okay
<kandarpk> thats it, the behaviour doesn't changes
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I should leave now if we can look at it tomorrow.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: have written to Simon.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure, can you please reply to my e-mail with the info. you looked at it.
<manusheel> The e-mail was incomplete.
<manusheel> kandarpk: I had replied to you on it.
<manusheel> alsroot: What would be a proper value of max chars?
<ishan> manusheel, sir can you tell me the feature used that displays the copied text when we move mouse over the clipboard
<manusheel> ishan: Did you look at the clipboard?
<ishan> yes sir
<manusheel> functionality.
<alsroot> manusheel: counting how many pixel will require "W", and calculating final value from screen width
<dipankar> manusheel, sent the e-mail
<manusheel> dipankar: You didn't write about the function there.
<manusheel> dipankar: Also, the file was not attached.
<manusheel> dipankar: Generally, no one has the time to dig into the function, and go to the file, and then provide solution.
<manusheel> dipankar: You have to make it easy for others to go through your question in seconds.
<manusheel> dipankar: If a question cannot be browsed in seconds, there are little chances of getting value added replies.
<manusheel> alsroot: Screen width should be independent of screen mode, right?
<dipankar> manusheel, oops, sorry sir. about the function, are you referring to the line, def register_laptop(url=REGISTER_URL):
<dipankar> ?
<alsroot> manusheel: yup, just taking current screen width
<manusheel> dipankar: Yes, Dipankar.
<manusheel> dipankar: Also, attach the file.
<dipankar> manusheel, sure sir
<manusheel> dipankar: Always think like, how can I reduce the time of the person, who would be providing pointers in solving the issue?
<manusheel> dipankar: You need to reduce the lead time of understanding and replying to an e-mail.
<alsroot> ishan: to get char width in pixels, use something like http://pastebin.com/QY5T0Pwq
<manusheel> dipankar: Generally, everyone gets lot of e-mails on any given day.
<manusheel> dipankar: At the same time, a trade off has to be maintained. Not to make the e-mail very detailed too.
<manusheel> Just all the requisite details.
<ishan> alsroot, okay
<manusheel> ishan: Did you look at http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/stable/GtkLabel.html#GtkLabel--max-width-chars
<manusheel> ?
<ishan> manusheel, yes sir but let me first reach to the line where i have to make the changes
<ishan> almost close
<manusheel> ishan: Ok
<manusheel> alsroot: Is the list view unavailable in Sugar emulator?
<manusheel> alsroot: At the Journal.
<manusheel> alsroot: Mukul wrote the following analysis for http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2229
<manusheel> Bug #2229: Using Journal to rename an entry sets entry size to "Empty" when sort mode is "View by size"  This is what is the screenshot should be like.  http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/attachment/ticket/2229/Journal%20renaming%20sets%20size%20to%20Empty.png  However, I do not see any list view icon on my sugar-emulator.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 2229 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "update-notifier pops up a notice despite an ongoing upgrade (heat: 1)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2229
<alsroot> manusheel: hmm, at least it should  be available
<dipankar> manusheel, sir, sent the email
<manusheel> dipankar: Thanks Dipankar.
<manusheel> We'll talk tomorrow. Good night.
<dipankar> manusheel, good night sir
<alsroot> manusheel: I guess Andreas(aa) takes care of this bug, he is author of sorting feature
<manusheel> alsroot: The problem is that no action has been taken since last 7 days.
<alsroot> manusheel: btw, this splitting #sugar/#ubuntu-sugar sounds pretty useless
<manusheel> alsroot: Can you provide me his e-mail address?
<alsroot> manusheel: just ping aa on #sugar
<alsroot> manusheel: imho, would be better to move all not ubuntu specific discussions to #sugar
<alsroot> all sugar devs are there
<ishan> manusheel, sir i am not able to figure where is gtk used for text max length
<ishan> i have found this only for the display on clipboard icons formed on the left corner
<ishan> and it imports gtk in each file
<ishan> how do i find gtk
<manusheel> ishan: Search for sometime.
<ishan> manusheel, okay
<manusheel> alsroot: Send you a message. I hope you agree with me on the feedback.
<alsroot> manusheel: dfarning: what about creating #sugar-newbies e.g. like http://kernelnewbies.org/, I mean #ubuntu-sugarteam restricts possibly useful discussions only to ubunut devs
<dfarning> alsroot, I hope that once the first version of USR is release ubuntu will pick that up.
<dfarning> alsroot, if not, we will do it:(
<alsroot> dfarning: I mean not related to ubuntu related discussions, only sugar development related
<dfarning> alsroot, are we big enough to need another channel -- we have #olpc, and #sugar for upstream and #dextrose and #ubuntu-sugarteam at our level.
<dfarning> alsroot, if you think we need another please feel free to create it.
<alsroot> dfarning: thats why I proposed to move sugar dev related questions to #sugar
<alsroot> dfarning: discuss them here, we make this discutions less useful
<alsroot> since restrict possible participants
<dfarning> alsroot,  The big problem is that #sugar is not logged and this is.
<alsroot> if every distro team will discuss sugar dev related stuf (not distro) in their own..
<alsroot> dfarning: thats why I proposed #sugar-newbies :)
<dfarning> alsroot, +1
<dfarning> alsroot, do you know how to set up logging?  I don't.
<alsroot> dfarning: will take care of it right now
<ishan> manusheel, sir still no leads sir
<alsroot> ..and will announce it on MLs
<ishan> i have found the line from where we could change the length of display on box but not for wrapping the text
<ishan> on box/box
<dfarning> alsroot,  thanks, where will the logs go? ... and could you log #dextrose in the same place?
<alsroot> dfarning: not yet figure out it, but will take care about #dextrose as well
<dfarning> alsroot, thanks
<manusheel> ishan: Ok.
<ishan> manusheel, is that something to do with palettes
<ishan> dont think so
<ishan> that the thing being used for the size of box
<manusheel> ishan: No.
<ishan> thought so
<ishan> manusheel, sir but i searched writing gtk in each file in jarabe/frames but no results
<ishan> found only one place where it was being used for displaying clipboard icons on left in vertical row
<manusheel> ishan: Ok.
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-09-02
<lfaraone> dfarning: I just tested Surf on stock Ubuntu 10.10 and it crashed as I experienced...
 * lfaraone is looking at Speak\
<lfaraone> manusheel: is kandarp around?
<lfaraone> xxkill
<lfaraone> alsroot: you could get ubuntulo1 or meeting
<alsroot> lfaraone: I'm already setting up supybot, looks like it is pretty powerful
<alsroot> at least it has bunch of plugins (including meeting)
<bernie> dfarning: this looks like a very good bug to get someone's teeth cut: http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2163
<bernie> manusheel:  this looks like a very good bug to get someone's teeth cut: http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2163
<manusheel> bernie: Yes, Bernie. Indeed :-)
<manusheel> bernie: Any pointers that you would like to share - files we should look at, functions and variables?
<bernie> manusheel: not sure... the bug might be somewhere in the FavouritesLayout class
<bernie> manusheel: which is part of the "sugar" module
<bernie> manusheel: I noticed that your developers are debugging right in Dextrose. this is ok for platform bugs, but it's not a comfortable work environment for sugar bugs.
<bernie> manusheel: once they've reproduced the bug in Dextrose, it would save time if they could reproduce the same bug in jhbuild too, where they could take full advantage of a ful linux development environment and version control
<bernie> manusheel: even if they fix the bug in the code in /usr/lib/something, then they'd have to redo the change in git to send a patch. so it's not really saving any time to debug directly on the XO
<bernie> manusheel: again, I'm talking about sugar bugs, not driver/kernel bugs of course
<alsroot> manusheel: ok, it's ready to use
<manusheel> alsroot: Great.
<manusheel> alsroot: Where can we find the logs?
<manusheel> Of #sugar-newbies
<alsroot> manusheel: still in progress, trying to figure out how to make them useful, ie searching
<manusheel> alsroot: Sure.
<manusheel> alsroot: Great.
<lfaraone> alsroot: aka "site:foo.bar.baz query" in Google? :)
<alsroot> lfaraone: if got it right it wont be reliable (we need to pay google otherwise), but since I'm so eager to web code by myself, it could be good for the first time :)
<lfaraone> alsroot: pay google? huh?
<alsroot> but /me is still looking for decent options
<lfaraone> alsroot: http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Airclogs.ubuntu.com+alsroot
<lfaraone> *  http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Airclogs.ubuntu.com+"alsroot"
<alsroot> lfaraone: http://www.google.com/sitesearch/, see pricing, but anyway I'm tending to just enable google search
<lfaraone> alsroot: you want http://www.google.com/cse/
<alsroot> lfaraone: nope, I was just thinking that "site:" options won't be reliable, e.g., debina.org uses xapian for searching within mls/packages/etc
<dfarning> neeraj, ping
<neeraj> dfarning: pong
<dfarning> neeraj, how close are you to release usr-meta?
<lfaraone> dfarning: I don't think it was clear as to whether you wanted us to do two releases of USR, one now with existing pacakges and one later once everything's synced.
<lfaraone> neeraj: by the way, "turtleart" was accepted from Debian NEW and probably is a good thing to have over in Ubuntu-land. :)
<neeraj> lfaraone: great :)
<neeraj> dfarning: We had an schedule meeting with luke today for discussing these stuff.
<dfarning> lfaraone, neeraj it wasn't clear.... because I didn't say.  You guys have a better understand of the state to packageing than I do.
<neeraj> Actually some packages are in sync state at present. So, if we want them in USR then we will have to wait to them to get released in upstream.
<lfaraone> neeraj: you mean we'll have to wait for the syncs to get processed by an archive administrator.
<dfarning> neeraj, what time is your meeting? I would like to listen.
<lfaraone> neeraj: "upstream" means Debian or Sugar Labs, and they aren't required to take any action here.
<lfaraone> dfarning: 10:30 I think was what I agreed upon with manusheel earlier.
<alsroot> lfaraone: and looks like I found one :), nice demo app consists of 117 lines in python and provide exactly what I need, search string and pagination of results -- it's looking to xapian db
<neeraj> lfaraone: sorry my bad. I meant in ubuntu :)
<dfarning> lfaraone, thanks
<neeraj> *brb
<lfaraone> if manusheel 's around, I'm happy to hold it earlier.
<dfarning> lfaraone, I am in no hurry.  I am going to do release of the ISO.  I will probobly be easiest to hard code the activites in 10.10 into the build script.
<neeraj>  lfaraone we can start in 10 min
<manusheel> lfaraone: I am around.
<lfaraone> manusheel, neeraj, want to hold it at 10h instead? (12m from now)
<manusheel> lfaraone: Sure.
<neeraj> sure.
<lfaraone> okay, let's get started.
<dfarning> lfaraone, +1
<lfaraone> #startmeeting
<meeting> Meeting started at 10:02 UTC. The chair is lfaraone.
<meeting> Commands Available: #TOPIC, #IDEA, #ACTION, #AGREED, #LINK
<lfaraone> #TOPIC Agenda
<lfaraone> manusheel, neeraj, do we have an agenda of what we want to discuss? I'd like to keep this short, so keeping to a list of topics will help us do that.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Sure. One is arriving at a conclusion on whether to keep sugar-record, irc and e-toys as a dependency for this release, or not?
<lfaraone> Okay. I've prepared a short topics list.
<lfaraone> #LINK http://openetherpad.com/6b86BdsfpN
<dfarning> 1. Package Status. 2. Browse/Surf Update 3. weekly objectives
<lfaraone> #link http://openetherpad.com/6b86BdsfpN
<lfaraone> hmmm. Not sure whether meetbot is getting those, but w/e.
<manusheel> dfarning: Great.
<lfaraone> #topic Keeping s-{record, irc, etoys}-a as deps for this release
<lfaraone> If I recall, neeraj, you've got sync requests for all of these right now, correct?
<neeraj> lfaraone: As discussed on mail, yes for irc,record and etoys
<lfaraone> neeraj: right.
<neeraj> We will add etoys as recommends only.
<lfaraone> So etoys can't be a dependency for this release because it's in multiverse.
<dfarning> lfaraone, I think dogi usually cuts and pastes the contents of etherpad to irc so it goes into the meeting recored.
<lfaraone> neeraj: recently, "Recommends:" are installed by default by apt-get.
<lfaraone> neeraj: so it'll have to drop to a "Suggets:".
<lfaraone> dfarning: fair enough. Here's the current contents:
<lfaraone>     * Status of sugar-*-activities
<lfaraone>     * Keeping s-{record, irc, etoys}-a as deps for this release
<lfaraone>     * Browse / Surf update
<lfaraone>     * QA delegation
<lfaraone>     * Updating usr-meta
<lfaraone>     * Other weekly objectives (ACTIONs)
<neeraj> lfaraone: Ok. I will add etoys as suggests then
<lfaraone> manusheel: since irc and record will both be in universe, there's no reason not to add them, once they're in the archive.
<lfaraone> manusheel: and since the SRU has already been ACK'd by a MOTU and the release team, it'll be processed some time before final release, and it'll be handled even if it's after Final Freeze because it was "in the queue" before-hand.
<lfaraone> s/SRU/FFe/
<lfaraone> the only thing now is whether we want to add the currently existing activities in the archive to usr-meta and do an upload now, or wait later and get them all in one swoop.
<dfarning> lfaraone, +1 for moving etoys to suggests.  It become a hurdle for oems and resellers to ship multiverse.
<neeraj> lfaraone: +1. thats my doubt.
<lfaraone> the pros of doing it all now: we don't have to special-case in the build scripts, we enable `apt-get`tability for testers, and in case for some reason the syncs aren't processed or its too late to upload usr meta we at least have what we have now in the metapackage.
<dfarning> neeraj, how much work is it to do a usr-meta?
<lfaraone> the cons are: additonal work of preparing another upload (may be negligable and/or good practice for us), and having to bug an archive admin to process the upload. (rubber-stamp, essentially)
<lfaraone> s/it all now / in two loads/g
<neeraj> dfarning: no work at all. I have to just make change in control file
<manusheel> lfaraone: Ok. But, how much time will it take for these activities to get accepted in MOTU?
<dfarning> neeraj, then please do one today.  pros outweigh the cons.
<lfaraone> manusheel: for the ones that neeraj filed a sync request for to be accepted in Universe? some time between now and 2010-10-10 :)
<manusheel> lfaraone: We would not want meta package failures, and would also like to make sure QA is done once the iso is ready. Keep 1 week contigency time before the release (Sep. 3).
<lfaraone> neeraj: we'll have to talk a little bit about that, by the way, since it's not just "add the deps directly to control", it's "add them to the metapackage in a special file", but you'd need to learn that eventually :)
<lfaraone> manusheel: er, sep 3 is over a month from the final release. The *FinalFreeze*, on the other hand, is Sept 15
<lfaraone> (2010-09-15)
<manusheel> lfaraone: Sorry, I meant October 3. Not, Sep. 3
<manusheel> 7 days before October 10.
<lfaraone> well, at that point, we'll already be in FinalFreeze. *Ideally*, we'll have all of our changes in before the FinalF and have a month for testing, but it may not end up that way.
<lfaraone> neeraj, dfarning, manusheel, so do we all think that it's a good idea for Neeraj to include all current shippable universe activities in usr-meta?
<lfaraone> (and to do a different upload later)
<dfarning> +1
<manusheel> lfaraone: +1
<neeraj> lfaraone: Ok. current shippable does not include irc,record and etoys. Right?
<lfaraone> neeraj: if it's not in universe as of yet, it's not currently shippable :)
<manusheel> lfaraone: Right.
<lfaraone> neeraj: easy way to check is "rmadison PACKAGE_NAME" which will show you whether the package is in Ubuntu, which release, suite, and version.
<lfaraone> #ACTION neeraj to look into adding all sugar-*-activity* packages currently in universe to usr-meta
<lfaraone> #agreed do an upload of usr-meta with all activities available now, and one later if possible for record and irc when synced.
<lfaraone> #topic Browse / Surf updates
<lfaraone> manusheel: who's working on this on the SEETA side?
<lfaraone> When I tried Surf earlier today in a clean Maverick VM it crashed on start. (using the .deb, not the .xo bundle)
<lfaraone> the issue with browse as I understand it is still a dependency issue, which needs to be worked out with the mozillateam.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Mukul and Ishan are working on it.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Right.
<lfaraone> manusheel: what's their progress on it?
<dfarning> neeraj, I just added a list of what apt-get tries to install to http://openetherpad.com/6b86BdsfpN
<lfaraone> dfarning: sugar-jukebox-activity-0.88?
<manusheel> lfaraone: Hulahop library was broken in Ubuntu. So, I ask them to halt the process. They'll submit a fresh request r? by tomorrow.
<lfaraone> manusheel: okay. the issue with hulahop is I don't really have any involvement in that arena, they'll need to talk to the people in #ubuntu-mozillateam.
<dfarning> lfaraone, let me run it again.
<lfaraone> dfarning: that package is not in debian or Ubuntu…
<neeraj> dfarning: all the packages which u listed are not in Maverick
<manusheel> lfaraone: Fine. I'll do that today.
<manusheel> lfaraone: We did write to Mozilla guys. Got a reply too.
<lfaraone> manusheel: the Mozilla *Ubuntu* team?
<shachi__> dipankar,  hi
<dfarning> lfaraone, neeraj ok I am deleting all of sugar and going to try a freash install and see what gets pulled in.
<lfaraone> dfarning: I just did an apt-cache search and posted the results.
<dfarning> neeraj, does lfaraone's list look right to you?
<manusheel> lfaraone: We did forward the reply too. It seems the packages are in unstable state. Mike Hommey from Ubuntu looks after it.
<lfaraone> minus read, of course.
<lfaraone> manusheel: right.
<lfaraone> manusheel: so any work on hulahop would need coordination with him and other members of the mozillateam.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Right, absolutely.
<lfaraone> manusheel: when I talked with micahg, he seemed to not feel comfortable shipping pyxpcom, which hulahop requires, because pyxpcom does not seem to be maintained upstream.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Yes, we got the same vibes from Mike too. He said it is in unstable state.
<lfaraone> okay. so we'll get an update from ishan and mukul re that tomorrow.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Yes.
<manusheel> lfaraone: How about Surf package?
<manusheel> lfaraone: Does it have dependency issues?
<lfaraone> manusheel: Surf has no dependency issues as far as I'm aware, but it segfaults whenever you click a link in my tests.
<lfaraone> with regards to shipping sugar-firefox-activity, the intergration does not work at all. I was not able to use the Firefox theme that makes the text readable under the Sugar GTK theme.
<lfaraone> Nor did the journal XPI work OOTB.
<lfaraone> In order to ship Firefox.activity as Firefox.activity and not, say, "Abrowser.activity" (which is available in Ubuntu, btw, as "abrowser"), the Mozillateam folks still felt we'd need trademark approval.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Right. Sugar Firefox is not be maintained well too.
<lfaraone> dfarning: you said that's changed recently but docs have not been updated. Do you think it's worth following up with the Mozilla team  on that?
<manusheel> lfaraone: It is at an experimental stage.
<lfaraone> manusheel: yes, but on the other hand it's the only web browser that will *run* in sugar on Ubuntu :(
<manusheel> lfaraone: We did write to Rabi. Didn't hear from him.
<lfaraone> manusheel: Rabi?
<dfarning> lfaraone, is it possiable to put a wrapper around the FF that ubuntu ships?
<lfaraone> manusheel: C. Scott was the guy who wrote Firefox.activity
<manusheel> lfaraone: Yes, C. Scott wrote it.
<manusheel> lfaraone: But, it was OLE Nepal guys, who were using that activity.
<lfaraone> dfarning: yes, that's what Firefox.activity does, albiet with some custom extensions and javascript settings. as of today, those settings are present but unapplied, so technically it's probably not violating trademark guidelines.
<lfaraone> manusheel: ah, so they've made some updates to the activity?
<manusheel> lfaraone: Also, maintaining it.
<manusheel> lfaraone: I don't think so. If yes, didn't see it at the git.
<manusheel> lfaraone: We did write to them too around 9-10 days back.
<manusheel> lfaraone: No response on this thread.
<dfarning> lfaraone, can you include the firefox as is?  will it at least browse the web?
<lfaraone> dfarning: I think so.
<lfaraone> meaning, it did in my tests.
<dfarning> lfaraone, ok lets go with FF as is. this means dropping browse and surf until the next release.
<lfaraone> dfarning: here's what it looks like in sugar-emulator: http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/7913/screenshotey.png
<dfarning> lfaraone, neeraj can you guys package and upload the existing FF. lfaraone can you work with upstream about the treade mark issue if we get approval we will ad the setting and javascript if we have time.
<neeraj> lfaraone: Did you find the source tarball of Mozilla Firefox activity?
<dfarning> lfaraone, it is not perfect... but currently we are spending time on browse which is does not work and will be dropped and surf which does not work yet.  neither or which are moving us forward.
<lfaraone> neeraj: yes. it's already in a git repository that I just haven't pushed up yet.
<dfarning> manusheel, please drop all work on browse and browse dependencies.
<dfarning> manusheel, please postpone all work on surf and surf until the next release.
<lfaraone> fair enough.
<lfaraone> #action manusheel to inform SEETA team members that work on surf/browse is tabled for this cycle
<lfaraone> #topic QA delegation
<lfaraone> We have testers, right? if not, we should look into a call-for-testing once we have a build that dfarning feels is ready for semi-public consumption.
<manusheel> dfarning: Sure. Will do that now.
<dfarning> lfaraone, the best group will be the NZ testers, satellit_ is also a great testing resource.
<lfaraone> dfarning: cool. so we'll just ask them to take a look at it, say, the last week or so of Sept?
<lfaraone> or tomorrow, once we get our packages in usr-meta. Beta was today IIRC
<lfaraone> (for Ubuntu as a whole)
<dfarning> lfaraone, I am doing am ISO build with the packages we talked about this morning.  Let's ask satellit_to take a initial look at it, if it works reasonably well we can release it as a beta.
<lfaraone> okay, sounds good.
<lfaraone> #action dfarning to review ISO build with activities for potential beta status.
<lfaraone> #topic Updating usr-meta
<lfaraone> We pretty much already discussed this, neeraj and I will work on that later today/tomorrow. Any other thoughts on this subject?
<manusheel> dfarning: Once we are ready with beta iso, please let me know too. Will ask the team to do testing using the test plans.
<lfaraone> #topic everything else
<lfaraone> As we're into the second hour, does anybody have something we didn't talk about earlier that needs to be discussed?
<dfarning> lfaraone, I think that is good.
<lfaraone> cool.
<lfaraone> #endmeeting
<meeting> Meeting finished at 11:09.
<meeting> Logs available at http://me.etin.gs/ubuntu-sugarteam/ubuntu-sugarteam.log.20100902_1002.html
<manusheel> lfaraone: Thank you for your time today.
<lfaraone> manusheel: my pleasure.
<lfaraone> dfarning: is there a reason you added deps directly to the control file rather than modifying the ubuntu-sugar-remix-{$ARCH} files?
<dfarning> lfaraone, no.  It was just a cut and paste from ubuntu-netbook-remix with a couple of personal hacks,
<dfarning> manusheel, will kandarpk be around later.  I would like to have a brief status meeting with him and dipankar about the develpment/maintaince progress on USR.
<dipankar> dfarning, good morning
<dfarning> dipankar, god morning
<dfarning> good
<manusheel> dfarning: Sure, we can have a status meeting with Dipankar. Kandarp is traveling today and might be late. We can start the meeting now, if you wish.
<dfarning> manusheel, let's do it when kandarpk is around... he should be the one chairing the meeting.
<manusheel> dfarning: Ok. Sure.
 * satellit_ glad to test when it is ready
 * lfaraone → lunch.
<dipankar> manusheel, dfarning : what is the meeting about?
<dfarning> satellit_
<manusheel> dipankar: Updates on the bugs and feature requests assigned as discussed in our in-house meeting recently.
<dfarning> dipankar, I would like to get a handle on progress on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.bug_supervisor=sugarteam
<dfarning> dipankar, what is the status of https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/617813 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617813 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "sugar freezes when register widget is clicked (affects: 1) (heat: 207)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<dipankar> dfarning, on above bug, I contact bernie
<dfarning> dipankar, what did you decide to do?
<dipankar> dfarning, as you suggested, I tried putting yup a time lag check on the network connection setup
<dipankar> for register
<dipankar> but bernie told that we can't
<dipankar> and he referred to a sugar-0.84 bug, similar to ours.
<dfarning> what is the number of the sugar bug?
<dipankar> dfarning, just a sec
<manusheel> dfarning: http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/1152
<dipankar> dfarning, bernie referred to this one: http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/1152
<satellit_> [Sugar-devel] Findings for Register Bug LP #617813 also
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617813 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "sugar freezes when register widget is clicked (affects: 1) (heat: 207)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617813
<dfarning> dipankar, what do you think you should do?
<dipankar> dfarning, I was trying to go through it, having difficulty in thinking of a plan.
<dipankar> dfarning, initiall I thought we can put check
<dipankar> but when I tried, I came to realize we can't
<dipankar> dfarning, is registration important? just asking
<manusheel> dipankar: Absolutely.
<manusheel> It is critical.
<dipankar> ohk,
<dfarning> dipankar, why can't you put in a check
<dipankar> dfarning, to put a check I think we need to go to the library level
<dipankar> dfarning, that would involve, send the data packet, wait for sometime
<dipankar> and if the time is exceeding a set lag time, drop the process
<dipankar> and raise an error
<dipankar> just like e.g. ping
<dipankar> we ping the site
<dipankar> if the ttl is high
<dipankar> drop the process
<dfarning> dipankar, what do you mean by libary level?
<dipankar> dfarning, I didn't get the exact word, sorry for using it. I meant manipulating the networking process itself
<dipankar> dfarning, the code we have right now is: schoolserver.py
<dipankar> dfarning, that directly call network functions
<dipankar> dfarning, if some how we change those network functions, the way they work
<dfarning> dipankar, what module contains this code?
<dipankar> dfarning, let me check yup a bit
<dipankar> dfarning, the function is ServerProxy()
<dipankar> that creates a proxy object
<dipankar> and later their functions are called
<dipankar> dfarning, just a sec
<dipankar> let me provide the link
<dfarning> dipankar, where is serverproxy?
<dipankar> http://docs.python.org/library/xmlrpclib.html
<dipankar> dfarning, I think it is in : xmlrpclib
<dfarning> dipankar, ok got it. ServerProxy() is making a remote functional and it is just waits until it receives a response form the server
<manusheel> dipankar: Neat. What David is interested is in the Sugar api modules, which are gconf and logger in this case.
<dipankar> dfarning, manusheel : that means we can manipulate the time lag allowed?
<dipankar> dfarning, I tried putting a check on "ServerProxy()"
<dipankar> ...
<dipankar> try:
<dipankar>     	server = ServerProxy(url)
<dipankar>     except HTTPError:
<dipankar>     	RegisterError(_('Cannot set Proxy'))
<dipankar> ...
<manusheel> dipankar: We should be doing that at the ServerProxy() function.
<dipankar> manusheel, dfarning : The above code didn't work
<dipankar> dfarning, manusheel : please try opening http://schoolserver:8080/ in web browser
<manusheel> dipankar: Schoolserver is not a machine. It will not open.
<dipankar> manusheel, ohk. that what schoolserver is? and why we are setting poxy server there?
<dfarning> dipankar, ok understand the problem. I'll get back in a while.
<dipankar> manusheel, sir, the only thing I couldn't understand so far is why set proxy ?
<dipankar> :(
<manusheel> dipankar: Right. Proxy is a method to access the network. Did you discuss this with alsroot?
<dfarning> dipankar, see http://docs.python.org/library/xmlrpclib.html
<dipankar> manusheel, complete went over the understanding :(
<manusheel> dipankar: Ok, let us start the bottom up approach that we do whenever we are stuck.
<dipankar> manusheel, sir, got it now
<manusheel> dipankar: dfarning has provided an important pointer, which you looked at it earlier too. Can you open up http://docs.python.org/library/xmlrpclib.html ?
<dipankar> manusheel, sir, if we try normal way (HTTP way), we will have trouble in registering, logging, etc to a jabber server
<dipankar> manusheel, sir, once we setup the proxy then can easily (and safely) send the required data for register and login to any jabber server
<dipankar> manusheel, sir, the data that is sent back is also in a structured manner
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: hello
<dipankar> so less clumsy in interpreting it
<manusheel> dipankar: neat.
<dipankar> manusheel, thank you sir.
<manusheel> dipankar: This is how we should be thinking about it. Glad you solved the issue at your end.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Hi Kandarp.
 * dipankar is off for dinner. Be right back
<dfarning> manusheel, see
<dfarning> import xmlrpclib
<dfarning> import httplib
<dfarning> import socket
<dfarning> class TimeoutHTTP(httplib.HTTP):
<dfarning>    def __init__(self, host='', port=None, strict=None,
<dfarning>                 timeout=socket._GLOBAL_DEFAULT_TIMEOUT):
<dfarning>         if port == 0:
<dfarning>             port = None
<dfarning>         self._setup(self._connection_class(host, port, strict, timeout))
<dfarning> class TimeoutTransport(xmlrpclib.Transport):
<dfarning>     def __init__(self, timeout=socket._GLOBAL_DEFAULT_TIMEOUT, *args, **kwargs):
<dfarning>         xmlrpclib.Transport.__init__(self, *args, **kwargs)
<dfarning>         self.timeout = timeout
<dfarning>     def make_connection(self, host):
<dfarning>         host, extra_headers, x509 = self.get_host_info(host)
<dfarning>         conn = TimeoutHTTP(host, timeout=self.timeout)
<dfarning>         return conn
<dfarning> class TimeoutServerProxy(xmlrpclib.ServerProxy):
<dfarning>     def __init__(self, uri, timeout=socket._GLOBAL_DEFAULT_TIMEOUT,
<dfarning>                  *args, **kwargs):
<dfarning>         kwargs['transport'] = TimeoutTransport(timeout=timeout,
<dfarning>                                     use_datetime=kwargs.get('use_datetime', 0))
<dfarning>         xmlrpclib.ServerProxy.__init__(self, uri, *args, **kwargs)
<dfarning> this will create a object called a TimeoutServerProxy with allows the user to set a timeout to a proxyserver conection.
<manusheel> dfarning: Yes. This is where the condition has to be set.
<manusheel> dfarning: We can have a member function, which is called by the object TimeoutServerProxy.
<manusheel> This will allow the user to set up a timeout for the proxyserver connection.
<neeraj> dfarning: bug 624592, I have attached the patch.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624592 in ubuntu-sugar-remix-meta (Ubuntu) "request all packaged activities be installed by default on USR (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624592
<dfarning> manusheel, immediately before the async rpc function call to draw a message on the screen that registeration is in progress.  call gtk redraw to ensure the screen is rewrawn.  call TimeoutServerProxy
<dfarning> neeraj, looks good.
<manusheel> dfarning: Yes, thanks for the workflow. Yes, gtk redraw should be called to ensure screen is redrawn immediately after the registration is in progress.
<manusheel> dfarning: This is the lag where Dipankar was getting stuck up. I think it should work out now.
<manusheel> dfarning: Thanks for the pointer.
<dfarning> manu the redraw needs to be done just before the call to .registration .  Once that rpc call is made, the client loses control until the server responds or the function times out.
<dipankar> dfarning, around?
<dfarning> dipankar, yes
<dfarning> dipankar,  did the above make sense?
<dipankar> dfarning, I was offline.
<dipankar> dfarning, if I missed anything, could you please copy paste it? please.
<dfarning> <dfarning> manusheel, see
<dfarning>  import xmlrpclib
<dfarning>  import httplib
<dfarning>  import socket
<dfarning>  class TimeoutHTTP(httplib.HTTP):
<dfarning>     def __init__(self, host='', port=None, strict=None,
<dfarning>                  timeout=socket._GLOBAL_DEFAULT_TIMEOUT):
<dfarning>          if port == 0:
<dfarning>              port = None
<dfarning>          self._setup(self._connection_class(host, port, strict, timeout))
<dfarning>  class TimeoutTransport(xmlrpclib.Transport):
<dfarning>      def __init__(self, timeout=socket._GLOBAL_DEFAULT_TIMEOUT, *args, **kwargs):
<dfarning>          xmlrpclib.Transport.__init__(self, *args, **kwargs)
<dfarning>          self.timeout = timeout
<dfarning>      def make_connection(self, host):
<dfarning>          host, extra_headers, x509 = self.get_host_info(host)
<dfarning>          conn = TimeoutHTTP(host, timeout=self.timeout)
<dfarning>          return conn
<dfarning>  class TimeoutServerProxy(xmlrpclib.ServerProxy):
<dfarning>      def __init__(self, uri, timeout=socket._GLOBAL_DEFAULT_TIMEOUT,
<dfarning>                   *args, **kwargs):
<dfarning>          kwargs['transport'] = TimeoutTransport(timeout=timeout,
<dfarning>                                      use_datetime=kwargs.get('use_datetime', 0))
<dfarning>          xmlrpclib.ServerProxy.__init__(self, uri, *args, **kwargs)
<dfarning>  this will create a object called a TimeoutServerProxy with allows the user to set a timeout to a proxyserver conection.
<dfarning> <manusheel> dfarning: Yes. This is where the condition has to be set.
<dfarning>  dfarning: We can have a member function, which is called by the object TimeoutServerProxy.
<dfarning> <manusheel> This will allow the user to set up a timeout for the proxyserver connection.
<dfarning> <neeraj> dfarning: bug 624592, I have attached the patch.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624592 in ubuntu-sugar-remix-meta (Ubuntu) "request all packaged activities be installed by default on USR (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624592
<dfarning> <ubot2> Launchpad bug 624592 in ubuntu-sugar-remix-meta (Ubuntu) "request all packaged activities be installed by default on USR (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624592
<dfarning> <dfarning> manusheel, immediately before the async rpc function call to draw a message on the screen that registeration is in progress.  call gtk redraw to ensure the screen is rewrawn.  call TimeoutServerProxy
<dfarning>  neeraj, looks good.
<dfarning> <manusheel> dfarning: Yes, thanks for the workflow. Yes, gtk redraw should be called to ensure screen is redrawn immediately after the registration is in progress.
<ubot2> dfarning: Bug 624592 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/624592 is private
<dfarning>  dfarning: This is the lag where Dipankar was getting stuck up. I think it should work out now.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624592 in ubuntu-sugar-remix-meta (Ubuntu) "request all packaged activities be installed by default on USR (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<dfarning>  dfarning: Thanks for the pointer.
<dfarning> <dfarning> manu the redraw needs to be done just before the call to .registration .  Once that rpc call is made, the client loses control until the server responds or the function times out.
 * dipankar is going through above
<dipankar> dfarning, ok got it. but where is the source file? :)
<ishan> dipankar: did you looked at that sir
<dfarning> dipankar, you are hitting a cascade of failures.
<dfarning> google serverproxy timeout  -- or something like that.  this is a pretty common issue.
<dipankar> dfarning, ohk. just a minute
<dfarning> dipankar, the async rpc function call is one problem.  The other is that there is garbage on the screen when that call is made.
<dipankar> dfarning, yes. That I figured out: two problems
<dipankar> 1. Time out
<dipankar> 2. gtk redraw (to remove the gray rectangle that is left out after clicking)
<ishan_> lfaraone, hi
<dfarning> dipankar,  normally gtk widgets such as the window are redrawn in the background  as part of gtk_widget_queue (Or something similar) I think there is a comannd to redraw the queue in the main thread so that the screen is in a know good state prior to making the function call.
<ishan_> lfaraone, wanted to discuss about moon package
<dipankar> dfarning, ok
<dfarning> dipankar, I think the following will trigger a redraw
<dfarning>     event = gtk.gdk.Event(gtk.gdk.EXPOSE)
<dfarning>     emit("expose-event", event)
<dipankar> dfarning, ok. Now I am totally confused. :(
<dipankar> dfarning, For the time out part: the code you provided in copy-paste, do I need to add it somewhere?
<dipankar> or is it already implemented in python library?
<dipankar> dfarning, ohk, now I seem to get it: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/372365/set-timeout-for-xmlrpclib-serverproxy
<dipankar> the last solution to the problem, right?
<dipankar> dfarning, that means I need to somehow implement what the solution is?
<dfarning> dipankar, I would suggest adding the snippet above  (or something based on it) to schoolserver.py
<dipankar> dfarning, won't that look odd?
<dfarning> dipankar, why?
<dipankar> dfarning, I mean, can I add new functions in the source files?
<dipankar> of Sugar?
<dfarning> dipankar, that is how to develop sugar.  by modifying the code.
<dipankar> dfarning, all right then. just let me try a few changes in the code
<dfarning> dipankar, +1 do your work in a git branch on a recently updated jhbuild.  Then you can easily make a patch for others to review.
<dipankar> dfarning, ok, I was just carrying out tests on the code separately right now for checking purposes
<dfarning> dipankar, that is why git is so cool.... if you make a mistake you can just reset.
<dipankar> dfarning, since I am new to networking, how do I use the above classes? I mean, we are trying to replace the code - server = ServerProxy(url) right?
<dipankar> * replace the code with a timeout controlled code?
<dfarning> dipankar, in the code you will want to replace line 99 with server = TimeoutServerProxy(url)
<dfarning> dipankar, then add the code for the TimeoutServerProxy to the file somewhere
<dipankar> dfarning, yup.
<dfarning> dipankar, all you are doing is creating a subclass of serverProxy called TimeoutServerProxy which add the ability to define a timeout factor.
<dipankar> dfarning, sorry for my ignorance again: git repo of jhbuild. the one here right? http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Development_Team/Jhbuild#Check_out_sugar-jhbuild
<dfarning> dipankar, you were very close where you said that you thought that we needed to modify the library layer.... that is exactly what we are doing... By using inheritance we can tweak the underlaying libaries to meet our needs.
<dfarning> dipankar, yes http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Development_Team/Jhbuild#Check_out_sugar-jhbuild
<dipankar> dfarning, glad I could think to that level. (If only i knew networking a bit :( )
<dipankar> dfarning, I think I am getting the picture a bit clear.
<dipankar> dfarning, rather than modifying the already existing library function, we are tweaking it a bit to suit our needs?
<dfarning> dipankar, i guess technically we are adding a wrapper....  we want to do something to Proxyserver that the original authors did not include.... so we derive TimeoutProxyServer from ProxyServer.
<dipankar> dfarning, yeah. I am through updating the jhbuild. Now changing the source
<manusheel> dipankar: Hi Dipankar.
<manusheel> Please check the logs.
<manusheel> dipankar: dfarning provided some pointers on solving the bug.
<dipankar> manusheel, sir, working on them, had the discussion what is to be done with dfarning :)
<manusheel> dipankar: Ok. Did you get a hold on the situation?
<dipankar> manusheel, yes sir. Now I am trying to implement the code
<dipankar> * its a bit tough to track
<manusheel> dipankar: Ok, great.
<dfarning> dipankar, manusheel I am going to lunch.
<dipankar> dfarning, enjoy your lunch :)
<dipankar> manusheel, I have implemented the change : http://paste.ubuntu.com/487377/
<dipankar> line 81
<dipankar> manusheel, please review it.
<dipankar> I want to complete it before I go ot sleep
<manusheel> dipankar: Sure, Dipankar.
<manusheel> Reviewing it.
<dfarning> dipankar, It looks sane.  Have you tested it?
<dipankar> dfarning, just running it now
<dfarning> dipankar, if it works. we can go over how to submit it for review tomorrow.
<dipankar> dfarning, manusheel : it crashed.
<dipankar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/487381/
<dipankar> sugar is not starting
<dipankar> in jhbuild
<dfarning> dipankar, the good news it that you patch did not cause the crash.
<manusheel> dipankar: Yes, I got why it crashed.
<dipankar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/487383/
<dipankar> dfarning, I think it
<dipankar> the report was clipped off in previous one :(
<dipankar> sorry
<manusheel> dipankar: Right.
<dipankar> manusheel, dfarning : I think I got the problem
<dfarning> dipankar, it is how the imports are handled
<dipankar> dfarning, yup
<dfarning> the code you added needs import xmlrpclib
<dipankar> the xmlrpclib was not imported a whole
<dipankar> : sugar started
<dipankar> dfarning, manusheel : the strange thing is, there is no option for register in jhbuild
<dipankar> !!
<dfarning> dipankar, if you are already registed it will not show up again.
<dfarning> I think you need to delete ~/.sugar
<dipankar> ok
<dipankar> dfarning, now register is showing up
<dipankar> dfarning, but there is no response even after I click on it. I mean, there is no freezing.
<dfarning> dipankar, you will need to simulate a error condition.
<dipankar> ohk
<manusheel> dipankar: Right, Dipankar. You'll need to simulate an error/exception condition.
<dfarning> dipankar, what happens if you set the jabber server to www.google.com in the control panel?
<dipankar> dfarning, it freezes
<dipankar> dfarning, no, wait. It freezes for a while and then nothing happens
<dipankar> everything is back to normal, the way it was
<dfarning> dipankar, you are getting close.  did you set a timeout length in the code?
<dfarning> dipankar, try setting that to 5 seconds
<dipankar> dfarning, its WORKING!!
<dipankar> dfarning, I can vary the freeze time!!
<dfarning> dipankar, nice.  tomorrow let's turn it into a patch and submit it. then we an worry about the screen redraw and message later.
<dipankar> dfarning, ohk, but what about the message to be displayed?
<dipankar> dfarning, I think we should display a message
<dfarning> dipankar, we can do that as a seperate patch.
<dipankar> dfarning, sure
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> manusheel, sir, around?
<manusheel> dipankar: Good. Glad we arrived at a good conclusion on this issue. We'll take this up in the meeting tomorrow too.
<manusheel> dipankar: Yes, I am around.
<dipankar> manusheel, sure sir
<dfarning> dipankar, it is easist for reviewers if a patch only does one specif thing.
<dipankar> ohk
<manusheel> dfarning: +1
<manusheel> dfarning: Thank you for the pointers in helping us solve the bug. Very very helpful indeed.
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-09-03
<Quozl> ubuntu-sugar-remix_0.2_i386.deb is 3390 bytes per PPA Packages.gz, but apt gets ubuntu-sugar-remix_0.2_i386.deb from ubuntu sources.list and finds it 3394 bytes long.  "Failed to fetch" "Size mismatch".  Why is this?
<USR902> testing USR-i386-20100902 CD
<mukul> hi alsroot Around?
<satellit_> I added surf115.xo to USR902 then did ASLO download of IRC-5
<manusheel> satellit_: Did Surf work on your Ubuntu machine?
<manusheel> satellit_: Luke faced some issues working with Surf.
<manusheel> Didn't work well.
<satellit_> manusheel: yes as a drag-drop from a second USB to journal (as .xo) http://people.sugarlabs.org/Tgillard/Surf-115.xo
<satellit_> goes to ASLO for downloads fine
<satellit_> manusheel: are you using .deb or .xo?
<mukul> hi bernie. Around?
<dfarning> mukul whats up?
<mukul> dfarning, I was try to work on some bugs.
<dfarning> mukul, which one?
<mukul> #2064,#2154--I think they are inter related and #2229
<mukul> dfarning, bernie : http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2064
<dfarning> mukul, those are some seriously difficult bugs:(  how about looking at 2163
<mukul> dfarning, Ok
<mukul> dfarning, Is #2229 also tough?
<manusheel> dfarning: Yes. 2163 is a good bug for Mukul.
<manusheel> mukul: around?
<mukul> manusheel sir: Yes
<dfarning> #2229 is a good second bug.  Easy to fix but it is against a patch in the dextrose tree so it is a little complicated to set up.
<manusheel> mukul: Please start with bug #2163.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 2163 in realplayer (Ubuntu) "installs rp8 and not rp10 (dups: 1) (heat: 1)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2163
<manusheel> dfarning: Sure.
<dfarning> mukul, do you have an xo to test it with?
<manusheel> dfarning: Bug #2229 will be assigned to us too.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 2229 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "update-notifier pops up a notice despite an ongoing upgrade (heat: 1)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2229
<manusheel> dfarning: No. Mukul does not have an XO yet.
<mukul> manusheel, dfarning : Are we talking about the bug on sugarlabs or launchpad as ubot2 just mentioned
<manusheel> mukul: bugs.sl.org
<dfarning> mukul, I was talking about SL#2229
<mukul> dfarning: Ok
<dfarning> mukul, We need to be more specific:(
<dfarning> mukul, do you know how to get started?
<mukul> dfarning, Yes I'm trying to reproduce the bug. How do I rotate the screen on sugar emulator
<manusheel> mukul: just run sugar-emulator w/o "-f" flag and try to "xrandr -o <0-4>"
<dfarning> mukul, I think you can do it using xrandr
<mukul> manusheel, dfarning : Ok
<dfarning> mukul, try starting the emulator then going into the sugar terminal and running xrandr
<dfarning> mukul, that is pretty cool!  I never tried it in a window before.
<dfarning> mukul, although it is hard to move the mouse
<manusheel> dfarning: Right. Indeed hard :-)
<dfarning> mukul, got it?
<manusheel> mukul: let us know if you have any questions.
<mukul> dfarning, manusheel : Yes. But I'm trying to get the hang of the mouse
<dfarning> mukul, just try to click on the home view button or push f3
<mukul> dfarning, Yes I have done that
<dfarning> mukul, where would you think the source code is that controls the layout of the homeview?
<bernie> mukul: yes, but I'm going to sleep.  sorry
<mukul> bernie, No problems
<mukul> dfarning, I think it should be under layout.py file in jarabe folder
<dfarning> mukul, yes I think jarabe is the correct place .... although I do not see a layout.py module.
<mukul> dfarning, I think it is favouriteslayout.py in jarabe/destop
<mukul> dfarning: *jarabe/Desktop
<dfarning> mukul, +1 I think favorites refers to how the icons are organized around the screen.
<dfarning> mukul, we need to take a step back and determine how the 'XO man' is located and draw on  the center of the screen
<mukul> dfarning: Ok
<dfarning> mukul, I think the XO man is called the OwnerIcon it is defined on line 595 of favoritiesviewpy
<mukul> dfarning: Thanks for the pointer
<dfarning> mukul, it is instantiated at line 84
<mukul> I see no OwnerIcon. I see _my_icon
<dfarning> mukul, look on the right side of the equals sign on line 84 an instance of OwnerIcon is defined to be _my_icon
<mukul> dfarning, Is this what we should be looking at http://paste.ubuntu.com/487574/
<dfarning> mukul,  yes that looks correct
<mukul> dfarning, By the way on my version of sugar Line 84 is blank
<dfarning> mukul, when looking at code is it often best to look at the most recent which is in the git repo.  you can get it by using jhbuild.
<dfarning> mukul, my guess at a glance is that the rotation is reversing height and width when the screen is rotated.
<dfarning> mukul, do you have jhbuild set up?
<mukul> dfarning, No
<dfarning> mukul, see  http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Development_Team/Jhbuild
<dfarning> Sugar-jhbuild will automatically download the latest of Sugar's dependencies as well as Sugar itself directly from their source repositories, rather than relying on source packages that may have become stale. Below are generic instructions on how to use jhbuild to get up and running with Sugar.
<dfarning> mukul, follow the instructions at http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Development_Team/Jhbuild#Prerequisites and ping me when you are done or get stuck.
<mukul> dfarning, Ok
<dfarning> mukul, how are you coming?
<mukul> I'm installing sugar-jhbuild. It seems it is big enough. taking time to download
<dfarning> mukul, yes is is pretty big.  it has the entire git history of all of sugar.
<dfarning> mukul, i think it will fail to build hulahop.  if that happens just skill that module and go on.  eventually it will get to the point where you can run the emulator.
<mukul> dfarning, Ok
<mukul> dfarning, I think I'll leave now. Will resume the work later. Nice talking to you :)
<dfarning> mukul, ok see you later.
<dipankar> dfarning, good morning
<dfarning> dipankar, good morning.
<manusheel> dfarning: I have asked Dipankar to create a patch in sometime. Let us start with the full screen bug.
<dfarning> ok dipankar where are you at and what is the bug number?
<dipankar> dfarning, just a minute
<dipankar> http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2180
<dfarning> dip looking
<mukul> dfarning, Good Morning !
<dfarning> mukul, good morning did jhbuild finish?
<mukul> dfarning, Yes
<dfarning> mukul, nice
<dipankar> dfarning, For the bug I already uploaded a patch, and shacha seems to be happy with the patch.
<dipankar> dfarning, but tomeu is suggesting changing the gtk-rc files
<dipankar> dfarning, currently we have two sets : 72 and 100
<dipankar> dfarning, I had a discussion on the above with alsroot also. It came out that even if we change the rc file, it may only work for a particular resolution and create problem for another resolution
<dfarning> dipankar, is it possiable to calulate the frame width at run thime?
<dipankar> dfarning, I didn't get a chance to explore this part. Not sure about it.
<mukul> dfarning, Should I be looking at http://paste.ubuntu.com/487774/ at LIne no 176
<dfarning> mukul, I am not sure.... now that you have found the correct code you will have to trace the code......
<mukul> dfarning, Ok
<dfarning> mukul, I think that you will want to  calulate the control panel layout at runtime based on  screen dimension - (2* frame width) = available space
<dfarning> mukul, ^^ oops the above was for dipankar.
<dfarning> dipankar, then determine CP icon spacing by their size.
<dfarning> dipankar, for an example see http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/sugar/repos/mainline/trees/master/src/jarabe/desktop for how the home layouts are calculated.
<dfarning> then create a rows and colume layout for the CP.
<dipankar> dfarning, I think I was not clear with the bug
<dipankar> dfarning, The cropping takes place at the bottom for whole emulator
<dipankar> dfarning, this occurs due to the space taken up by title bar (emulator-window) and task panels of ubuntu
<dfarning> dipankar, ahh sorry I was thinking about the bug where the CP icons are cut off.
<dipankar> dfarning, CP bug was different I think and its has been taken up by neeraj
<satellit_> http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/The_undiscoverable#Sugar-Emulator_Screen_Size_Adjustment
<satellit_> Properties, Command:/usr/bin/sugar-emulator -i 832x624
<satellit_> fits 10" screen
<dfarning> dipankar, can you show me an exapmle of when cropping happens?
<dipankar> dfarning, just a minute, let me send a pic
<dipankar> dfarning, I am uploading the images at imageshack
<dipankar> just a minute
<dipankar> http://img256.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img256/2310/cropk.png
<dfarning> dipankar, +1
<dfarning> dipankar, is that image correct. I just see a toolbar and a empty window.
<dipankar> dfarning, here is the pic where cropping is not taking place: http://img840.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img840/148/nocrop.png
<dipankar> dfarning, On the first image you will find the text input box missing; (visible in the second image)
<dfarning> dipankar, got it.
<dipankar> dfarning, so there is cropping :)
<dfarning> dipankar,  The problem looks like we have two two variable to consider when talking about screen height -- height and available height.
 * lfaraone waves.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Hi Luke.
<dfarning> dipankar, this is exacly what satellit_was talking about.  he figured out how to calculate those denemsions ahead of time. now we have to do it on the fly.
<manusheel> Good morning.
<dfarning> hey lfaraone
<lfaraone> hello manusheel, dfarning.
<lfaraone> neeraj: ping
<dipankar> hey lfaraone
 * lfaraone says hi to dipankar.
<neeraj> lfaraone: hi :)
<dfarning> dipankar, this is a problem because sugar was orginally hardcoded to the screen demensions of the XO.
<dipankar> dfarning, I have something else on mind
<dipankar> dfarning, the default resolution set for emulator is 800x600
<dipankar> dfarning, the window mode currently works for resolutions <800 x600
<dipankar> dfarning, oops sorry
<dipankar> dfarning, the window mode currently works for resolutions >= 800x600
<dipankar> dfarning, at resolution 800x600
<dipankar> the window created is also of 800x600
<dipankar> the panels and title bar take up a lot of space
<dipankar> dfarning, if I run the emulator fullscreen at 800x600
<lfaraone> dfarning: long term we want to have a "seed" created for usr-meta so we don't actually modify the package source directly, and do so in the standard way as done by all the other "spins". but short term, adding deps directly is fine :)
<dipankar> the emulator still runs at 800x600 resolution
<dfarning> lfaraone, we do have a seed.  I set that up a couple of months ago.
<lfaraone> dfarning: oh? the usr meta package seems to be using the canonical archive seeds.
<lfaraone> oh, I see, you've added http://140.186.70.115/seeds/
<dipankar> dfarning, thats why I think running the emulator in fullscreen at 800x600 system resolution does not change the emulator resolution
<dfarning> lfaraone, one minute. I'll move the seeds files to usr.sugarlabs.org.  neeraj know how to work with them
<dfarning> dipankar, I'll be back in a minute.
<dipankar> dfarning, sure
<lfaraone> dfarning: basically, ideally we don't add anything directly to the debian/control "Depends" line, which would mean adding ubuntu-sugar-remix-default-settings, sucrose-0.88, sugar-session-0.88 to the seed.
<lfaraone> (and running germinate, of course)
<dfarning> lfaraone, +1 That was is the intention
<dfarning> lfaraone,  ok the seeds have been moved to usr.sugarlabs.org.
<dfarning> lfaraone, now that usr-meta is in universe we can set it up correctly.  the problem was that germinate could not work with ppas.
<dfarning> lfaraone,   http://usr.sugarlabs.org/seeds/ubuntu-sugar-remix.maverick/ubuntu-sugar-remix , I would suggest change the =Other= to =Ubuntu Sugar Remix= and adding the deps at the bottom.
<lfaraone> dfarning: cool. is that maintained in a VCS?
<lfaraone> dfarning: for the ubuntu archive seeds, it's handled in a bzr branch which is periodically pushed to the server.
<dfarning> dipankar, We need to be careful about make a fix for just one resolution....
<dfarning> lfaraone, it is not in VCS.  but it will need to be pushed to bzr when USR becomes a community spin.
<lfaraone> dfarning: okay. If you want, I can create such a branch. Can you give me a shell account  usr.sl.o? My SSH keys are on launchpad.
<dipankar> dfarning, sorry was not at system.
<dfarning> ok I will add you later today.... when dipankar is sleeping:)
<dfarning> dipankar, np
<dipankar> dfarning, the resolution (800x600) is only the problem are
<dipankar> *area
<dfarning> lfaraone, for now can you just send me a copy of what you want on the seed file.
<lfaraone> neeraj: rather than adding deps directly, we're going to instead add them to the usr seed and use the "./update" script in usr-meta to update the ubuntu-sugar-remix-$arch files.
<dfarning> dipankar,  have you tried it at 480X640?
<lfaraone> dfarning: sucrose-0.88, sugar-calculate-activity, sugar-chat-activity-0.86, sugar-connect-activity, sugar-flipsticks-activity, sugar-jigsawpuzzle-activity, sugar-logviewer-activity, sugar-memorize-activity, sugar-physics-activity, sugar-pippy-activity, sugar-pollbuilder-activity, sugar-sliderpuzzle-activity, sugar-terminal-activity, sugar-turtleart-activity, sugar-write-activity-0.86
<lfaraone>  Recommend: ${ubuntu-sugar-remix:Recoommends}
<neeraj> lfaraone: Ok.
<lfaraone> dfarning: oops, ignore the recommend line. also depend on ubuntu-sugar-remix-default-settings in the seed.
<dipankar> dfarning, are you talking about system resolution or emulator one?
<lfaraone> neeraj: once dfarning makes these changes, please update "update.cfg" to point to the new seed base (don't remove the canonical one, but change the http://140.186.70.115/seeds one. )
<neeraj> lfaraone: sure. donwloading the meta package for same :)
<lfaraone> neeraj: and run ./update to re-germinate. By the way, since usr-meta is ubuntu-native, you don't need to add "ubuntu1" to the version number :) just increment it to 0.2 or 0.2.1, whichever you feel appropreate.
<dipankar> dfarning, i have the following resolutions only: 640x480, 800x600, 1024x768, 1280x800 on system
<dfarning> lfaraone, done http://usr.sugarlabs.org/seeds/ubuntu-sugar-remix.maverick/ubuntu-sugar-remix
<lfaraone> dfarning: I guess a feature for natty is having plymouth-theme-sugar-logo? :P
<dfarning> dipankar, the concern I am having is if there is a problem at 800X600 there will be a problem at every other resolution.
<dfarning> lfaraone, plus one:)
<neeraj> Ok. I have replaced the usr seeds address (http://usr.sugarlabs.org/seeds/). Running ./update
<dfarning> dipankar, does that make sense?
<manusheel> dfarning: Just had a word with Dipankar. It seems that all the other resolutions except 800*600 will work fine. We do need to do something about this resolution.
<dipankar> dfarning, What I tried on my system: Only at 800x600, the emulator should run in fullscreen mode.
<dipankar> *and for resolutions less than that too
<dipankar> so rest all resolutions will not be affected.
<dfarning> dipankar, please step back and look at the cause of the problem. And focus on fixing the cause.
<dipankar> dfarning, ok:
<dfarning> dipankar, the cause is that the toolbar and frame are unexpectly taking up space and pushing the bottom of the screen outside of the visible area.
<dipankar> dfarning, agreed; but the toolbar and frame of ubuntu, not sugar
<lfaraone> neeraj: how'd that work out for you?
<dfarning> dipankar, do you mean it is the xephr frame that is causing every thing to shift down?
<neeraj> lfaraone: updating usr-meta? still running.
<dipankar> dfarning, yeah, but apart from that the upper and lower task panels in ubuntu also takes up some place
<dipankar> that causes the cropping
<dipankar> dfarning, I think I am using incorrect word: 'cropping'
<dipankar> the correct situation is "the window is not coming in visible area fully" & "the bottom is pushed off the visible area"
<dipankar> as you said
<dfarning> dipankar, yes
<dipankar> dfarning, so we need to pull the window up somewhow
<dipankar> *s/somehow
<dfarning> dipankar, Ok now I think I understand.... Are you looking at a special case where your monitor is set to 600X800 and then trying to run an emulatior of 600X800
<dipankar> dfarning, yup (800x600)
<dfarning> dipankar, ok, I have been looking at it like as xephyer is set to 800X600 while my moniter is set to to 1680X1050
<dipankar> dfarning, hehe :).
<dfarning> dipankar, well this is progress. Can you restate the bug discriptiion base on what you learned trying to explain the bug to me?
<neeraj> lfaraone: should I reject my old patch first and attach the new debdiff file?
<neeraj> or just add new one.
<lfaraone> neeraj: yes.
<neeraj> ok. rejecting old one.
<dipankar> dfarning, right on it.
<dfarning> ishan, what are you working on?
<ishan> dfarning, hi
<ishan> i am working on http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2201
<dfarning> ishan, hi
<ishan> dfarning, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/617805
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617805 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "Bar at the bottom of the window displays 'xephyr on' instead of sugar (affects: 1) (heat: 211)" [Low,In progress]
<dfarning> ishan, didn't alsroot provide an easy fix for that?
<ishan> dfarning, what bug are you talking about
<dfarning> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/617805
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617805 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "Bar at the bottom of the window displays 'xephyr on' instead of sugar (affects: 1) (heat: 211)" [Low,In progress]
<dipankar> dfarning, I have made a draft here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/487827/ , is it good to go?
<ishan> dfarning,  alsroot mentioned that he wont be able to help in xephyr code . changing the text in title bar will require change in xephyr code.......
<alsroot> ishan: I found that there is -title argument for Xephyr
<dfarning> ishan, ^^ :)
<manusheel> dfarning, alsroot: That is great.
<neeraj> bug 624592, I have updated the meta package, and added the debdiff file
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624592 in ubuntu-sugar-remix-meta (Ubuntu) "request all packaged activities be installed by default on USR (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624592
<manusheel> dfarning: Ishan and Ankur did discuss this last time with Aleksey. We were unable to find a solution to this issue.
<manusheel> alsroot: So, changing the title argument would do, right?
<alsroot> manusheel: yup
<manusheel> alsroot: Great.
<dfarning> dipankar, this is a specif issue that only happens because the emulator resolution is the same at the monitor resolution.
<dipankar> dfarning, I have added that line too: http://paste.ubuntu.com/487831/
<dipankar> now is it good?
<dfarning> dipankar, now can you add a lines about what you think is causing the problem?
<manusheel> dfarning: Thanks David. Dipankar is adding the lines.
<dipankar> dfarning, added those lines: http://paste.ubuntu.com/487837/
<dfarning> dipankar, plus one.. can you update the description and we will move on the the next bug.... and come back to this one later.
<dipankar> dfarning, sure, just a minute
 * dipankar has changed the description: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/614388
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 614388 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "Sugar emulator should start in fullscreen mode (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 146)" [Undecided,New]
<ishan> alsroot,  we are using xephyr to launch the session in emulator.py . while the title option is available in X which we are not using there. is there anything which i am missing here :)
<alsroot> ishan: see `Xephyr -h`, there -title option
 * dipankar changed the description at http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2180
<dipankar> dfarning, changed the bug description both at sugarlabs and launchpad
<dfarning> dipankar, +1
<dfarning> dipankar, do you have any other bugs?
<dipankar> dfarning, this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/617580
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617580 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "modem configuration should not be visible if no modem is present (affects: 1) (heat: 185)" [Low,Confirmed]
<dfarning> dipankar, +1 can you assign it to your self and change the status to inprogress?
<dipankar> dfarning, ok
<dipankar> dfarning, done with that. There is another bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/621896
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 621896 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "Sugar emulator crashes while copying file from usb drive to journal (affects: 1) (heat: 434)" [Medium,New]
<dipankar> dfarning, nobody is able to reproduce the bug
<dfarning> dipankar, ok then mark 621896 invalid
<dipankar> dfarning, done
<dfarning> dipankar, lets look at the configuration bug 617580
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617580 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "modem configuration should not be visible if no modem is present (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617580
<dipankar> dfarning, sure
<dfarning> dipankar, it looks like the general CP handling stuff is at http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/sugar/repos/mainline/trees/master/src/jarabe/controlpanel
<dipankar> dfarning, looking
<dfarning> dipankar, each item in the control panel is treated as an plugin extension they can be found at /sugar-jhbuild/source/sugar/extensions/cpsection
<dipankar> dfarning, brb in 5
<dipankar> dfarning, sorry got d/c
<dfarning> dipankar,  see the below conversation on sugar
<dfarning> <dfarning> tomeu, I am looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/617580 . How would I disable CP extensions that are not valid?  In this case because a piece of hardware is missing.
<dfarning> <tomeu> dfarning: but we still want to display it when the user plugs a 3g modem in, right?
<dfarning> <tomeu> oh wait, that's the CP section
<dfarning> <tomeu> dfarning: so you want to only display the control panel section when the hw is present?
<dfarning> <dfarning> tomeu, +1.  Does it make sense to display configuration settings in the CP for hardware that is not available/present?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617580 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "modem configuration should not be visible if no modem is present (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,In progress]
<dfarning> <tomeu> NM in gnome shows it always
<dfarning>  I guess the use case is if you move the dongle to another machine to connect from there, you may still want to check which settings you had or such
<dfarning> <dfarning> tomeu, this is a rather different situation.  A connection via NM is the norm.   Where as only a very small portion of users have 3G modems.
<dfarning>  tomeu, hot plugging allows us to show only the relevant information.  The USB icon appears and disappears as it is inserted and removed.
<dfarning> <tomeu> dfarning: yeah, I was meaning the 3G configuration in nm-client
<dfarning> <tomeu> I prefer not to enter in UX discussions, whatever people agree is good with me ;)
<dfarning> --- XO-b3c9 is now known as soundaccount
<dfarning> <dfarning> tomeu, +1 at this point I am just looking at how  to hide and display CP extensions dynamically.  Once we have a patch we can submitted it to design.
<dfarning> <cjb> dfarning: oh, we do that for OLPC
<dfarning> <cjb> there's a touchpad control panel, upstream
<dfarning>  and it checks that it's running on an XO before it displays itself
<dfarning>  so you can just look at that
<dfarning> <tomeu> it's only in master though, not in 0.88
<dfarning> <cjb> sure, but it's not part of the core at all, it's a standalone panel; dfarning doesn't need to depend on it for anything other than looking at.
<dfarning> <dfarning> cjb, thanks, can you point me to the code I haven't poked around much on laptop.org :(
<dfarning> <tomeu> cjb: sure, just meaning that he won't find it in the sources they are packaging
<dfarning> <tomeu> dfarning: it's inside the sugar module
<dfarning> <tomeu> oh, wait it hasn't been pushed?
<dfarning> <cjb> yeah, I don't see it either
<dfarning> <tomeu> ah, walterbender changed it to be a device icon
<dfarning> <cjb> ohh
<dfarning> <tomeu> not sure we have auto-hiding CP sections
<dfarning> <cjb> here we are
<dfarning>  http://www.mail-archive.com/sugar-devel@lists.sugarlabs.org/msg13579.html
<dfarning>  it just does, in cpsection/touchpad/__init.py__:
<dfarning>  +if path.exists('/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/ptmode'):
<dfarning>  +    CLASS = 'Touchpad'
<dfarning>  +    ICON = 'module-touchpad'
<dfarning>  +    TITLE = _('Touchpad')
<dfarning>  +    KEYWORDS = ['touchpad']
<dfarning>  so, if you don't set those globals, sugar won't display the icon
<dfarning> <tomeu> guess that means the user will need to restart after plugging in a 3G device
<dfarning> <cjb> yeah, for us it's a check you only need to make once
<dfarning>  cassidy ChanServ CoderForLife chrowe cjb cyberorg CanoeBerry christophd
<dfarning> <dfarning> tomeu, cjb ok thanks, I'll look at the code and figure out what to do.
<dipankar> dfarning, confused a bit :(
<dipankar> dfarning, I am looking into it. pleas give me 5-10 minutes more
<dipankar> *s/please
<dfarning> dipankar, ok... the initial design on of sugar was that it was going to run on the XO, a machine that did not change.
<dfarning> dipankar, but now we are seeing sugar running on multiple pieces of hardware... ie (with and without the touchtap)
<dipankar> dfarning, so we first look into "how touchpad CP was implemented"
<dipankar> so that we can get some idea of CP components
<dfarning> dipankar, now our friends in UY noticed that the ability to add a G3 modem was rather handy.
<dfarning> dipankar, + the touch pad is a example of an extension that is only visible on XO.
<dipankar> dfarning, ok
<dfarning> dipankar, The touch pad is checked once at start up.  Either it is there or it is not.  I think that we will need to go one step farther and a build on hotpluging so that the extension will appear dynamically when the hardware is present.
<dfarning> dipankar, hotpluging is all ready implemented at the os level. and usbstick code in the journal will explain howto implement it.
<dipankar> dfarning, ok
<dipankar> dfarning, looking at the code
<dfarning> dfarning, I think this is and excellent bug for you.  It will require adding very useful functionality to the CP.  The code is straight forward and self contained.
<dfarning> dipankar, ^^
<dipankar> dfarning, I think I am getting the solution
<dipankar> dfarning, like walter added a check in init.py
<dfarning> dipankar, +1
<dipankar> if path.exists('/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/ptmode'):
<dipankar> +    CLASS = 'Touchpad'
<dipankar> +    ICON = 'module-touchpad'
<dipankar> +    TITLE = _('Touchpad')
<dipankar> +    KEYWORDS = ['touchpad']
<dipankar> dfarning, so I need to check whether the modem file in sys exists or not
<dfarning> dipankar, yes, that basic idea is to perform a check before displaying the extension.
<dfarning> dipankar, I am not sure what we want to check (how to detect if a 3G modem is present)
<dipankar> dfarning, I remember bernie providing a solution on checking that
<dipankar> dfarning, bernie told to use NM to check network available
<dipankar> * network interfaces available
<dfarning> dipankar, yes that is what I am thing too.  rather then deal directly with /sys with what to use NM to provide device discovery and identification.
<dfarning> we want
<dfarning> dipankar, I think we will want to make a DBUS method call against NetworkManager.
<dfarning> dipankar, but that is as far as I understand:(
<manusheel> dfarning: Ok.
<manusheel> dfarning: It is dinner time at office. We'll be back in half an hour.
<dfarning> manusheel, +1 I will eat now also.  this is an excellent bug for dipankar.  Not too hard but it touches a bunch of interesting code.
<manusheel> dfarning: Yes, David. It is an interesting bug for Dipankar. Back to work.
<manusheel> dfarning: Dipankar is at Ishan's seat explaining him to fix the Xephyr bug. He'll be back soon.
<ishan> dfarning, thanks to alsroot bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/617805 solved
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617805 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "Bar at the bottom of the window displays 'xephyr on' instead of sugar (affects: 1) (heat: 211)" [Low,In progress]
 * dipankar is back
<dipankar> dfarning, around?
<dipankar> alsroot, hi, around?
<alsroot> dipankar: hi
<dipankar> alsroot, I am working on this bug: https://launchpad.net/bugs/617580
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617580 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "modem configuration should not be visible if no modem is present (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,In progress]
<dipankar> alsroot, I want to detect the different network interfaces available on the system
<dipankar> alsroot, for that I want to make a DBUS method call against NetworkManager.
<dipankar> alsroot, wish if you could provide some pointers
<alsroot> dipankar: keep in mind that NM is optional SP component
<mukul> alsroot, I diffed the two files. They are using different variables. Thus, I am having some problems.It would be great if you could shed some light over it. I will pastebin the diff file
<dipankar> alsroot, what is SP component?
<alsroot> SugarPlatform
<mukul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/487917/  Can you confirm whether I am looking at the correct file jarabe/desktop/favoritesview.py
<dipankar> alsroot, then I am left with one option for searching for modem presence in a sys...
<dipankar> alsroot, I would have to check in the folder : /sys/devices/ ?
<alsroot> dipankar: well, dunno what python way is in that case, google it
<dipankar> alsroot, its something like :: if path.exists('/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/ptmode'):
<dipankar> +    CLASS = 'Touchpad'
<dipankar> +    ICON = 'module-touchpad'
<dipankar> +    TITLE = _('Touchpad')
<dipankar> +    KEYWORDS = ['touchpad']
<alsroot> dipankar: can you avoid scanning ifaces?
<alsroot> mukul: can say something, you all time to git clone to make sure you what you have
<alsroot> *can to git clone
<dipankar> alsroot, I think no. Is there anyother way we can test for modem presence in a machine?
<mukul> alsroot, Can you elaborate?
<alsroot> mukul: heh, I meant *can't say something* :)
<alsroot> mukul: you can start analyze commit-per-commit
<alsroot> *to
<alsroot> mukul: commit comments will be useful, also you can merge commits from master one-by-one to see if issue is still reproducible
<dipankar> alsroot, I think no. Is there anyother way we can test for modem presence in a machine?
<alsroot> dipankar: you ask people on sugar-devel@
<alsroot> mukul:.. of course if you are so interested in knowing what commit fixes your issue
<dfarning> dipankar, the flow of information is as follows ==   Kernel --> udev --> Network Manager <--> D-Bus <--> Sugar
<dfarning> alsroot, Is NM optional?
<alsroot> dfarning: at least I thought so
<dfarning> alsroot, let me ask cjb
<alsroot> we don't need for ethernet
<dipankar> dfarning, I think Martin Abente has implemented the 3G-modem settings : http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Features/3G_Support
<dfarning> dipankar, all of the logic you need is in ~/sugar-jhbuild/source/sugar/extensions/deviceicon$ vim network.py
<dfarning> dipankar, you can just hook into the NetworkManagerObserver
<dfarning> dipankar, or it might be the GSMObserver
<dfarning> ls
<dipankar> dfarning, I am going through the file :). appreciate the pointers
<dfarning> dipankar, to flow to look at i line 1076 instantiates a NetworkManagerObserver
<manusheel> dfarning: Thanks for the pointer. Will ask Dipankar to look at it.
<manusheel> dfarning: I'll be back in 20 minutes. It is 12:03 am here. Team going back home.
<dfarning> manusheel, ok
<dfarning> alsroot, the logic for detecting the GSM modem is pretty straight forward. it is handled in /sugar-jhbuild/source/sugar/extensions/deviceicon/network.py in The NetwrokmanagerObserver class
<alsroot> dfarning: so the problem w/ https://launchpad.net/bugs/617580 is that NM wasn't enabled?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617580 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "modem configuration should not be visible if no modem is present (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,In progress]
<dfarning> alsroot, The tray icon works as expected.  But the configuration extension in the CP is all ways visible.
<alsroot> dfarning: we can just export info about modem from network.py, if NM is absent code will be less reliable
<dfarning> alsroot, +1.
<alsroot> dfarning: hmm.. or even hide gsm at all, if I got it right, it won't work anyway w/o NM
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-09-04
<dfarning> lfaraone, what should we do next with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/617805 ? the debdiff looks good.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617805 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "Bar at the bottom of the window displays 'xephyr on' instead of sugar (affects: 2) (heat: 18)" [Low,In progress]
<lfaraone> dfarning: apologies, internet's been in and out.
<lfaraone> dfarning: it should be forwarded to Sugar bugs and "r?" set as a tag on the Sugar Labs ticket. There should be no problem getting this merged.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: hello
<manusheel> kandarpk: Hi Kandarp. Let us discuss the bugs to be assigned. Can you open http://bugs.sugarlabs.org?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: yes sir
<manusheel> kandarpk: There is a sugar-love category on that page (bottom section).
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: yes sir
<satellit_> I tried running from burned CD: ubuntu-10.10-beta-desktop-i386.iso then used software center to sownload sugar. Got sugar emulator sugar with only read. when will applications be included?
<satellit_> s/download and install while runnig live CD
<manusheel> kandarpk: I would like you to pick up the activities related bugs. Let us discuss them one by one.
<manusheel> satellit_ : Hi Thomas.
<satellit_> hi
<manusheel> satellit_: Hope you are doing well. I'll check this with Neeraj and Luke and will soon get back to you.
<satellit_> when will activities be updated to beta 10.10
<satellit_> thanks
<manusheel> kandarpk: The first one is http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2087
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: ok.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Can you have a look at the patch for this issue?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: didnt the patch that has been submitted solved the issue ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: We need to study and analyze the patch to see if it did. If it didn't solve the issue, we'll create one.
<kandarpk> ok.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Kindly study the patch, and let me know your analysis on it.
<dfarning> kandarpk, does it make sense what the patch is doing?
<kandarpk> dfarning: going through the comments right now
<kandarpk> that might help
<kandarpk> manusheel sir, dfarning: the patch.2 seems to remove the erase option for a protected activity
<manusheel> kandarpk: Right.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: but I am not able to understand which activities are marked as protected
<manusheel> kandarpk: We should have both the options - all activities marked as protected, or certain activities marked as protected.
<dfarning> kandarpk, the activities would be marked by adding a entery to usr-settings(or something similar)
<dfarning> kandarpk, which adds and entry to gconf -- this patch just provides the framework.
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok.
<dfarning> kandarpk, have you been following the threads on sugar-devel about patch reviews?
<kandarpk> dfarning; we need to provide a option to add activity in protected list ?
<kandarpk> dfarning: at times
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes.... the problem is that kids delete activities to make room on the XOs for music and games:) smart kids!
<dfarning> kandarpk, but that makes it hard for teacher when they want to use a activity in class.... and half the class has deleted it.
<kandarpk> dfarning: hmmm :)
<dfarning> kandarpk, this feature request allows schools and deployments set a list of activities which can not be deleted.
<dfarning> kandarpk, does it make sense?
<kandarpk> dfarning: I understand the purpose of this feature
<dfarning> kandarpk, does the implementation make sense?
<kandarpk> dfarning: yes
<kandarpk> dfarning: as discussed at bugs.sl.o, cant we install protected activities in /usr instead of ~/
<dfarning> kandarpk, cool, the key idea is at line 95.
<kandarpk> dfarning: hmmm.
<kandarpk> dfarning: now I understand it clearly
<kandarpk> dfarning: we need to add a patch by which we could add the activity in the protected activities list
<kandarpk> dfarning: is that correct ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, Rather than a patch we can just add a line to a 'settings file' such as USR-setting.
<dfarning> kandarpk, have you looked at USR-settings?
<kandarpk> dfarning: no.
<kandarpk> dfarning: where is it located ?
<dfarning> kandarpk,  you uploaded it last:) https://launchpad.net/~sugarteam/+archive/ppa/+packages
<kandarpk> dfarning: isn't it present on the system having USR so that it can be modified to change settings ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes.  The idea of the setting is to allow deployments and hardware vendors to tweak setting in one location. with out touching a bunch of differnt .deb files or .rpm files.
<dfarning> kandarpk, are you familiar with gconf?
<kandarpk> dfarning: somewhat. It manages keys and its value
<dfarning> yes, it is like windows registery.  but as a text file.
<dfarning> kandarpk, user-setting mainly writes gconf setting and then patch like the one you looked at read those setting.
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok.
<dfarning> kandarpk, well those are the high lights.  have you been following the patch review threads.
<kandarpk> dfarning: not completely.
<dfarning> kandarpk, to make a long story short.  When every we have a patch we want to submit upstream we a) create a bug b) add the patch to the bugs c) mark the bug r? and d) send a post to sugar-devel requesting a review.
<dfarning> kandarpk, in this case a,b, and c are done by tch.  but we need to send a post to the mailing list to insure that the patch gets noticed.
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok.
<dfarning> kandarpk, can you send a review request to the list?  (this is one of the annoying things that PMs need to keep on top of)
<kandarpk> dfarning: np.
<dfarning> kandarpk, I just forwarded you an example of a review request. thanks
<kandarpk> dfarning: thank you.
<dfarning> kandarpk, ping me when you are done and we will move onto the next issue:)
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok.
<dfarning> kandarpk, oops.... and please include a link on the review request back to the SL bug report.
<kandarpk> dfarning, manusheel sir: I'll be back in 30min.
<dfarning> kandarpk, +1
<manusheel> dipankar: Hi Dipankar.
<dipankar> manusheel, hello sir
<manusheel> dipankar: Can you make the patch for the register bug, and attach it for review?
<dipankar> manusheel, Sir, I have made changes in the git repository of sugar-jhbuild
<manusheel> dipankar: Great. Can you upload the patch at LP?
<dipankar> manusheel, sir, just a minute
<manusheel> dipankar: Sure.
<dipankar> manusheel, sir, git status in jhbuild git repo shows no changes to commit.
<dipankar> manusheel, Sir, this is unexpected
<manusheel> dipankar: Yes, indeed.
<manusheel> dipankar: Did you change the code, and had committed it already?
<manusheel> Earlier, I mean.
<dipankar> manusheel, no sir
<manusheel> dipankar: Ok, can you do that on Neeraj's machine?
<manusheel> dipankar: Creating a patch.
<manusheel> Part.
<dipankar> manusheel, sir, i am changing the source package itself
<dipankar> manusheel, sir : let me create a patch from the package
<manusheel> dipankar, sure.
<dipankar> manusheel, sir: http://paste.ubuntu.com/488294/
<manusheel> Dipankar, the patch looks good.
<manusheel> You can upload it at LP.
<dipankar> manusheel, right away
<manusheel> dipankar: Great.
 * dipankar has uploaded patch for register bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/617813
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617813 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "sugar freezes when register widget is clicked (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<manusheel> dipankar: What message are we displaying over there?
<manusheel> Great.
<manusheel> dipankar: When no network is present?
<dipankar> manusheel, right now, we are only controlling the timeout
<dipankar> the message part is still not covered yet
<manusheel> dipankar: Ok. Can you do that too in a separate patch?
<manusheel> dipankar: Simple message.
<manusheel> Registration failed. No network found.                    or, something on these lines.
<dipankar> manusheel, sir, let me check that out
<manusheel> dipankar: Sure.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Did you get my message?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: yes sir, sending the mail in a minute.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Great.
 * manusheel back in 15 mins.
<dipankar> manusheel, sir I think I made a small mistake on the patch
<dipankar> manusheel, can we discard a patch from LP?
<manusheel> sure.
<manusheel> Upload a fresh patch.
<dipankar> manusheel, ok sir
<mukul> dfarning, hi
<dfarning> mukul, hello
 * dipankar is away: Be Right Back
<dfarning> mukul how is SL#2163 coming?
<dfarning> kandarpk, great it looks good, what is next for you?
<mukul> dfarning: I have been working on it for quite a while now. OIn sugar-jhbuild the bug is not present while on the emulator it is still there.
<kandarpk> dfarning, http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/1858
<dfarning> mukul, so when you run jhbuild from the emulator it works as expected?
<kandarpk> dfarning: or http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/1856
<mukul> dfarning, Yes it works as it should work
<dfarning> kandarpk, #1858 looks good. Can you ping walter on #sugar for help he maintains TA.
<mukul> dfarning, the file favoritesview.py imports some more files which too have been edited. I'm trying to figure out what changes are needed to be made. alsroot said that the code for centering the XO icon looked fine. The problem lies elsewhere. Can you guide me what steps should I take now?
<dfarning> mukul, what about if you change the size or the emulator window to some thing other than 880X600?
<kandarpk> dfarning: do we need to update TA to resolve #1858  ?
<alsroot> mukul: if I got right you, problem was fixed in sugar-jbuild, right?
<mukul> alsroot, Yes
<alsroot> mukul: so, you ask bug submitter to try to reproduce issue in recent env and close the bug
<alsroot> *you can
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes.
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok, that means TA has to check the font settings set by sugar and display text accordingly ?
<satellit_> dfarning I found adding "-i 832x624" to sugar -emulator fitted EeePC900 screen
<dfarning> kandarpk, +1
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok.
<dfarning> satellit_ what is the -i flag for?
<satellit_> -i si a variable setting  for command like -f
<satellit_> s/is
<satellit_> sugar-emulator --help lists it
<dfarning> satellit_ got it dimensions but -d was already taken
<satellit_> ok worked for me.....
<satellit_> correction 10" netbook not 9" EeePC 900
<kandarpk> alsroot: Hi
<alsroot> kandarpk: hi
<kandarpk> alsroot, can you help me in resolving http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/1858 ?
<dfarning> mukul, what was the command for rotating the screen?
<mukul> dfarning, xrandr -o 1
<kandarpk> alsroot, TA needs to read the font settings set by sugar and display text accordingly
<mukul> dfarning, xrandr -o 1 for 90 degree rotation
<alsroot> kandarpk: yup, but whats the question, if it relates to TA internals, you'd better to ask walterbender on #sugar he if TA developer
<kandarpk> alsroot: sure.
<dfarning> mukul, ok the bug is in sugar emulator on Ubuntu
<mukul> dfarning, Yes
<dfarning> mukul, I am updating sugar-jhbuild to test there.
<kandarpk> alsroot: by the way, where should we look to check the font settings set by sugar ?
<satellit_> dfarning -i 880x520 fits 9" screen
<alsroot> kandarpk: see sugar-toolkit/src/sugar/graphics/style.py, FONT_* constants
<dfarning> kandarpk, I would start by poking around TA and trying to determine how the font size is set.
<dfarning> kandarpk, then see how it scales... do a couple of tests.  then ask walter about adding gconf configs.
<kandarpk> dfarning: Ok. thanks
<dfarning> kandarpk, add the configs will be exactly as you saw in the patch you reviewed this morning
<kandarpk> dfarning: I wasn't very sure how to proceed.
<kandarpk> dfarning: will start with TA now.
<dfarning> kandarpk, the first thing is almost always grepping for the code in question.  in this case alsroot probobly grepped for font.... or else he just has a really good memory
<dfarning> alsroot,  mukul yep it has been fixed in jhbuild:)
<mukul> dfarning, So what next has to be done?
<dfarning> mukul, lets see where it was fixed
<mukul> dfarning, I was trying to figure out the changes in jhbuild that fixed the problem but it seems there were too many.
<manusheel> mukul: Yes, using git diff might not be a good idea here.
<manusheel> mukul: Let us see the file, where we have this code part, and look at the changes over there.
<dfarning> mukul, have you tried git log?
<mukul> dfarning, No but I saw the commits upstream
<dfarning> mukul, go to sugar-jhbuild/source/sugar and run git log
<mukul> manusheel sir: I looked at that. The code was very much similar. However there were some new variables as well as new imports. I made some of those changes and added the new imports too. But it seems the imports too had been edited
<mukul> dfarning, Ok
<mukul> dfarning, git log didn't provide me anything that could help me with this
<dfarning> try googling a bit for git log ..... you can see the changes that affected a particular file.
<dfarning> mukul, ^^
<mukul> dfarning, Ok
<dfarning> kandarpk, did you see the review your patch submission just got?
<kandarpk> dfarning: "Comment(by dsd)" ??
<kandarpk> this one ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, sascha just sent a review to the sugar-devel mailing list.
<kandarpk> dfarning: I think I haven't received that yet.
<manusheel> dfarning, kandarpk: http://lists.sugarlabs.org/archive/sugar-devel/2010-September/026544.html
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: thank you sir.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Please have a look at [1] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guard_(computing) [2] https://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/1147
<manusheel> and let me know your analysis on it.
<manusheel> dfarning: Fine, we'll reduce the indentation a bit.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: OK sir
<dfarning> kandarpk, do you know how to create a branch in git and apply tch's patch?
<kandarpk> dfarning: patch original patch ??
<kandarpk> dfarning, manusheel sir: I'll be back in 20 min.
<dfarning> kandarpk go into sugar-jhbuild/source/sugar and create a branch.
<dfarning> kandarpk,  ok we will follow up then.
<kandarpk> dinner...
<manusheel> ishan: Hi Ishan.
<manusheel> ishan: Around?
<ishan> manusheel, yes sir
<manusheel> ishan: Did we submit moon activity for review?
<manusheel> Yesterday.
<ishan> manusheel, yes sir i did that part yesterday
<manusheel> ishan: Ok, so on Sugar/tasks page, it is r?
<manusheel> right.
<ishan> manusheel, yep
<manusheel> ishan: Great.
<dfarning> ishan, to be clearer you can remove the r- and just leave one r?
<ishan> dfarning, hi
<ishan> sure
<dfarning> ishan, hey
<ishan> dfarning, done
<dfarning> ishan, +1 did you see the feed back you got on http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2285
<ishan> dfarning, thanks for pointing to that
<ishan> will just look into that
<dfarning> ishan, they are acouple of good easy fixes.
<ishan> dfarning, yes
<ishan> dfarning, new patch added
<dfarning> ishan, did you attach the new patch to the bug report.
<ishan> dfarning, i have presently added the patch at Launchpad only
<manusheel> ishan: Is it the updated patch?
<ishan> manusheel, at launchpad it is the updated patch
<dfarning> ishan, then can you attach the new patch to SL#2285
<manusheel> ishan: Ok. We need to attach it at bugs.sugarlabs.org and add r?
<manusheel> Request for review.
<ishan> manusheel, dfarning:okay
<kandarpk> dfarning: what did you want me to do after applying the patch ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, welcome back
<dfarning> kandarpk, did you create a working branch before applying the patch.
<kandarpk> dfarning: yes
<dfarning> kandarpk, cool so git diff gets what you expect?
<kandarpk> dfarning: yes
<kandarpk> dfarning: do I need to correct the patch as pointed out by sascha ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes please.
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok
<dfarning> ishan, how are you coming on the new patch for SL#2285?
<manusheel> dfarning: There were a couple of issues on that front. Neeraj is helping Ishan on this part.
<manusheel> dfarning: Ishan will upload the patch soon.
<dfarning> manusheel, ok was just checking that he was not stuck.  ishan after uploading the patch can you send an request for review to sugar-devel.  kandarpk just did one a couple of hours ago so he can show you how.
<mukul> dfarning, I retrieved some useful information from git log
<mukul> dfarning, http://paste.ubuntu.com/488362/
<dfarning> mukul, yep commit fixed it c3f545beac96323a046ed68b0fdf6410299dfd41
<manusheel> dfarning: Sure. Definitely.
<manusheel> ishan: Send an update to me and dfarning once you are done with this part.
<ishan> manusheel, sure sir
<dfarning> mukul, so you can close the bug with the message fixed upstream in sugar with commit c3f545beac96323a046ed68b0fdf6410299dfd41
<mukul> dfarning, Ok. By the way, how can i get the git diff of the respective commit
<dfarning> try git show c3f545beac96323a046ed68b0fdf6410299dfd41
<kandarpk> dfarning, manusheel sir: sascha commented "I have a feeling this will break badly if the GConf value is not set."
<manusheel> kandarpk: Yes.
<mukul> dfarning, Shall I make the following changes and upload the patch or Should I close the bug with the message stated by you?
<manusheel> mukul: Upload the patch.
<manusheel> mukul: That is for jhbuild.
<mukul> manusheel sir: Ok
<manusheel> mukul: We need it for Sugar 0.88
<kandarpk> manusheel sir, dfarning: what would be the correct approach ?
<dfarning> manusheel, if the fix is in jhbuild I don't think we need to update it for dextrose..... the bug has existed for years without anyone noticing.  we will catch the fix downstream in a couple of months.
<manusheel> dfarning: Ok. Sure.
<dfarning> kandarpk, which bug number were you working on?  I lost track.
<kandarpk> dfarning: https://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2087
<kandarpk> dfarning: review here http://lists.sugarlabs.org/archive/sugar-devel/2010-September/026544.html
<dfarning> kandarpk, I'll be back in a minute
<dfarning> kandarpk, ok
<dfarning> kandarpk, you need to see what happens if the list is empty.
<kandarpk> dfarning: would it be empty initially, ie right now ?
<kandarpk> alsroot: around ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: yup
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes it should be.
<kandarpk> alsroot: sascha refers to #1147 here http://lists.sugarlabs.org/archive/sugar-devel/2010-September/026544.html
<kandarpk> which was, as I understand it, fixed by you
<kandarpk> alsroot: how should I fix a similar issue in #2087
<alsroot> kandarpk: hmm, not sure if I was fixing something related to protected activities, btw there are several patches propesed by tch
<dfarning> kandarpk, see http://library.gnome.org/devel/gconf/stable/gconf-GConfClient.html#gconf-client-get-list
<dfarning> kandarpk, if the list is empty get_list throws and error
<dfarning> throws an error
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok
<dfarning> kandarpk, so you have to put the line in a try block
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok
<dfarning> kandarpk, then in the exception block set the list to empty
<manusheel> neeraj_: Hi Neeraj.
<neeraj_> manusheel sir: hi :)
<dfarning> neeraj_, how are you?
<dfarning> neeraj_, and what are you working on?  I am trying to keep track.
<neeraj_> dfarning, I am good. At present, I was helping ishan with patches. Was explaining him how patch format is different for ubuntu and bugs.sugarlabs.
<dfarning> neeraj_, +1 do you have questions about https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/617582
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617582 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "When opening the control panel some icons are cut off . (affects: 2) (heat: 172)" [High,Confirmed]
<neeraj_> also, for control panel icon issue, as I had already told u that I have attached the patch on ubuntu Lp. I am ready with my patch for sugar upstream,
<neeraj_> I have already filed ny bug on bugs.sugarlabs. Will send the patch for review today on sugar-devel
<dfarning> neeraj_, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/54640423/sugar-0.88_0.88.1-2ubuntu2.debdiff looks good
<kandarpk> manusheel sir, dfarning: I've updated the patch and mailed it to you. Please see if it is ok.
<neeraj_> dfarning, yes, for ubuntu we are good :).. but luke has asked me to send the patch on sugar-devel also.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure.
<dfarning> neeraj_, +1
<dfarning> kandarpk, is self._protected_activities = () how to make and empty list?
<kandarpk> dfarning: that is what I understand from http://docs.python.org/tutorial/datastructures.html#tuples-and-sequences
<kandarpk> alsroot: am I correct in "self._protected_activities = ()" to assign an empty list ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, a list is [] a touple is ()
<dfarning> kandarpk, i think.....
<alsroot> kandarpk: dfarning is right, it is a tuple
<kandarpk> dfarning, alsroot: ok
<dfarning> kandarpk, then there is the reviewers comment This is getting convoluted. Please factor it out and turn your condition
<dfarning> into one or several guards [1]. E.g.:
<dfarning> kandarpk, I think this is a style thing..... there is nothing inherently evil about nested conditionals.
<kandarpk> dfarning: see line 60-65
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok.
<dfarning> kandarpk, I think he was talking about the nested conditionals in
<dfarning> +        if activity_info.is_user_activity() and \
<dfarning> > +            not registry.is_activity_protected(self._bundle_id):
<dfarning> > +                menu_item = MenuItem(_('Erase'), 'list-remove')
<dfarning> > +                menu_item.connect('activate', self.__erase_activate_cb)
<dfarning> > +                self.menu.append(menu_item)
<dfarning> > +                menu_item.show()
<dfarning> > +
<dfarning> > +                if not os.access(activity_info.get_path(), os.W_OK):
<dfarning> > +                    menu_item.props.sensitive = False
<kandarpk> dfarning: yes
<kandarpk> you are right
<kandarpk> dfarning: by adding
<kandarpk>         if not activity_info.is_user_activity():
<kandarpk>             return
<kandarpk>         if registry.is_activity_protected(self._bundle_id):
<kandarpk>             return
<kandarpk>  
<kandarpk> dfarning: the nested conditions are split into 2
<dfarning> kandarpk, some thing like that
<mukul> dipankar, neeraj_ :Is there a way to press Alt+Tab utility for sugar-emulator apart from booting it up. I mean when I press Alt+Tab on on my emulator, it the ubuntu Alt+tab menu that I get.
<mukul> ishan, ^^
<manusheel> kandarpk: I think we are good to go.
<manusheel> You can send this at sugar-devel.
<manusheel> Are you using git send mail command?
<kandarpk> manusheel: will try that to send the patch to my id.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure, please do.
<kandarpk> dfarning: git: 'send-email' is not a git command. See 'git --help'.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Right.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: but it is listed here http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/git-send-email.html
<manusheel> alsroot: Can you help Kandarpk on sending the patch to sugar-devel for review using git send-e-mail option?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Is it working for you?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: same output for send-e-mail
<alsroot> kandarpk: there is preliminary info for new patch workflow http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Talk:Development_Team/Code_Review
<alsroot> kandarpk: for getting help just call `git send-email --help`
<kandarpk> alsroot, dfarning, manusheel sir: actually git-email wasn't installed on my system
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok.
<alsroot> kandarpk: thats strange, send-email is not an optional component
<kandarp_> manusheel sir, dfarning, alsroot: did I miss anything ?
<ishan> alsroot, i think its optional since it was missing at my system also
<alsroot> kandarp_: how many packages returns your package manager for "git" request?
<alsroot> ..what packages
<kandarp_> alsroot: the isntalled ones are git, git-buildpackage and git-email
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok.
<alsroot> kandarpk: so, "git-email" is installed?
<kandarpk> alsroot: I installed that moments ago
<kandarpk> alsroot, dfarning, manusheel sir: please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/488412/
<kandarpk> I am not able to send the email
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, this is an odd error. alsroot, any pointers or workaround on it?
<alsroot> kandarpk: do you have mta properly installed?
<alsroot> kandarpk: if sendmail was failed, you should have error message in /var/spool/mail/<user>
<kandarpk> alsroot: Mailing to remote domains not supported
<alsroot> kandarpk: what mta do you have?
<kandarpk> alsroot: I dont think I've configured one
<alsroot> kandarpk: what package contain `which sendmail` file?
<alsroot> *contains
<kandarpk> alsroot: sendmail isnt installed
<kandarpk> installing it
<alsroot> kandarpk: `which sendmail` failed?
<kandarpk> alsroot: returned nothing
<alsroot> kandarpk: btw you don't need exactly sendmail
<alsroot> kandarpk: all mta should provide /usr/sbin/sendmail command
 * alsroot uses ssmtp which just sends emails to smpts servers
<manusheel> kandarpk: Does this help?
<alsroot> kandarpk: sorry, I forgot that git can send emails on their own..
<kandarpk> manusheel sir, alsroot: just installed sendmail package
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, great.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Now, will it work?
<alsroot> kandarpk: see sendemail.* options in man
<alsroot> kandarpk: like smtpserver etc.
<alsroot> kandarpk: btw if you think that configuring sendmail (exactly sendmail mta) is trivial thing, you are wrong :)
<kandarpk> alsroot: :(
<alsroot> kandarpk: use git w/o sendmain, `man git-config`, look for smtp
<kandarpk> alsroot, No manual entry for git-cofig
<alsroot> kandarpk: nor `man git-send-email` ?
<kandarpk> alsroot: man git-send-email has a long description
<alsroot> kandarpk: see for all *smtp* options
<manusheel> kandarpk: Any help needed here?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: it is giving Mailing to remote domains not supported
<kandarpk> as errr in /var/spool/mail
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok. That is very odd.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Which version of Debian, Ubuntu is it?
<manusheel> alsroot: Any workaround here?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: debian sid.
<alsroot> manusheel: git can send email w/o mta
<manusheel> alsroot: Ok.
<kandarpk> command used :
<kandarpk> $ git send-email --to kandarp@seeta.in 0001-Protected-Activities-Support.3.patch
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, and it is not working?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: nope
<manusheel> alsroot: Any help here?
<manusheel> alsroot: Let us just focus on git and not mta.
<alsroot> kandarpk: add this to your ~/.gitconfig file, http://pastebin.com/4t0PfX9u
<kandarpk> alsroot: great :)
<manusheel> kandarpk, alsroot: Neat.
<kandarpk> alsroot: by the way, we do not need to specify the spmpass in the file
<kandarpk> *smtppass
<manusheel> kandarpk: What all did you add in ~/.gitconfig file?
<kandarpk> alsroot: everything alsroot asked for http://pastebin.com/4t0PfX9u
<kandarpk> except for the password
<alsroot> kandarpk: dunno, you can try maybe git will ask password before sending
<kandarpk> alsroot: exactly.
<kandarpk> it does
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok. That is interesting.
<manusheel> kandarpk: So, we did two steps. Installed the required package and made changes in the gitconfig file, right?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: yes sir.
<manusheel> kandarpk: What was the name of the package that was missing?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: sendmail
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: sent you the mail. Please have a look
<manusheel> kandarpk: Excellent.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Forwarding it to alsroot too for review.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Let alsroot review it once. We'll send it to sugar-devel.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: OK.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: we shall continue tomorrow
<manusheel> alsroot: Send you the e-mail. Can you please review the patch?
<kandarpk> Its getting a bit late
<manusheel> kandarpk: Let us just send the e-mail to sugar-devel?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: OK.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Kindly send me an update once we have send the patch.
<manusheel> And, uploaded it at bugs.sugarlabs.org with r?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I've sent it to the mailing list
<manusheel> Great.
<kandarpk> http://lists.sugarlabs.org/archive/sugar-devel/2010-September/026546.html
<alsroot> kandarpk: btw get_lest has terrible string in its doc (at least in C++ binding) "Do not call this method on non-list Values" :)
 * alsroot managed to coredump python for some of gconf.get_* combinations
<alsroot> kandarpk: not sure what silbe meant for the method to catch missed gconf value
<alsroot> as I can see, all gconf get_* calls in sugar do get_string w/o any checks
<dfarning> kandarpk, when you sent the patch did you create a commit message?  There does not seems to be a description of what the patch does.
<kandarpk> dfarning: the commit message translates into the name of the file when git format-patch is used
<dfarning> kandarpk, I think there needs to be a one line summary, a blank line, and the a paragraph description for the commit message.
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok, got it
<kandarpk> I used git commit -m'comment'
<dfarning> kandarpk,  for something like this you need to go into the editor.
<dfarning> kandarpk, but great job you took a decent patch and make it good enough to commit.
<dfarning> kandarpk, do you have a bug to work on tomorrow?  I am trying to get a handle on what people are doing so I can help when they ask question:)
<manusheel> dfarning: Yes.
<manusheel> dfarning: Kandarp will be working on the TA bugs.
<dfarning> manusheel, SL#1856?
<manusheel> http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/1858
<manusheel> dfarning: Yes, http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/1856 and http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/1858
<dfarning> manusheel, lets to SL#1858 first. it ties in better to todays bug
<dfarning> lets do
<manusheel> dfarning: Ok, sure.
<dfarning> neeraj_, did you open a bug in SL to upstream https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/617582
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617582 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "When opening the control panel some icons are cut off . (affects: 2) (heat: 172)" [High,Confirmed]
<dfarning> neeraj_, maybe I just can't find it.
<manusheel> dfarning: http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2280
<manusheel> Neeraj had opened the issue here.
<kandarpk> dfarning: what all description do we need to add in the comment ?
<kandarpk> while git commit
<dfarning> manusheel, can you create the link in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/617582 to SL#2280
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617582 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "When opening the control panel some icons are cut off . (affects: 2) (heat: 172)" [High,Confirmed]
<dfarning> kandarpk, did you see you already have a review from sascha:)
<dfarning> kandarpk, I would use the orginal commit message tch used at https://bugs.sugarlabs.org/attachment/ticket/2087/0001-Protected-activities-list.patch
<manusheel> dfarning: Between, Kandarp didn't have the option to attach a file at SL bug tracker. His account has been kept under moderation.
<manusheel> dfarning: Can you please check this up with Sascha?
<manusheel> dfarning: I am able to attach the patch from my side. But, Kandarp cannot do that.
<dfarning> bernie_afk, can you add me as an admin to track so I can approve kandarpk's trac account?
<dfarning> manusheel, the ball is now rolling:)
<manusheel> dfarning: Glad to hear.
<manusheel> dfarning: Did that server issue get resolved?
<manusheel> dfarning: We wasted quite a lot of time on not been able to do ssh.
<manusheel> dfarning: Can you kindly review Kandarp's patch again?
<manusheel> He has re-send it.
<manusheel> dfarning: We need to send it to sugar-devel.
<manusheel> kandarpk: It does not mention the ticket number?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Are we missing on that front?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I actually copied the commit message
<manusheel> kandarpk: It didn't have any mention of the ticket number?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: the first one didnt have it
<kandarpk> manusheel sir:https://bugs.sugarlabs.org/attachment/ticket/2087/0001-Protected-activities-list.patch
<kandarpk> https://bugs.sugarlabs.org/attachment/ticket/2087/0001-Protected-activities-list.patch
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure. And, the second one?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: that has the URL mentioned
<manusheel> Ok, let us mention the URL and send it across to sugar-devel.
<manusheel> Rest is good.
<manusheel> You can send it to sugar-devel with addition of URL and description as you did now.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: there's a syntax error
<manusheel> Ok.
<kandarpk> I am not able to find that
<manusheel> What is the error?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: http://lists.sugarlabs.org/archive/sugar-devel/2010-September/026548.html
<manusheel> kandarpk: Do we have an idea on the syntax error?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: no sir.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, I don't think there is any syntax error in your revised e-mail.
<manusheel> Did you send it with the URL and description?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: there should be. I didn't change the code.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok. Let me check it again.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, Sascha can apply your patch.
<manusheel> kandarpk: I don't think we should be sending it again.
<manusheel> kandarpk: I'll touch base with silbe on his suggestion and syntax error.
<manusheel> kandarpk: We did take care of the third recommendation right.
<manusheel> kandarpk: fix the white space errors (I recommend using    "git config --global color.diff auto" to enable diff coloring) - adjust the _add_erase_option() docstring: only "user" activities   (i.e. those in ~/Activities) can be removed at all, so   "user or unprotected activities" doesn't make sense.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: yes sir
<manusheel> kandarpk: This was in the revised message that you send me now, or the one you had send to sugar-devel.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I haven't mailed that yet
<kandarpk> as I am not able to find the syntax error
<kandarpk> +        try:
<kandarpk> +            self._protected_activities = client.get_list('/desktop/sugar/protected_activities',
<kandarpk> +                gconf.VALUE_STRING)
<kandarpk> +        except Exception:
<kandarpk> +            self._protected_activities = []
<manusheel> kandarpk: Right. You can send it now. I don't think there is a syntax error.
<kandarpk> alsroot: is there any syntax error in it ?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: ok.
<manusheel> alsroot : http://lists.sugarlabs.org/archive/sugar-devel/2010-September/026548.html
<alsroot> kandarpk: you can easily check it, by running :)
<manusheel> kandarpk: Yes, did we test the patch by running it?
<kandarpk> alsroot: I cant. The sugar-jhbuild was installed on Ubuntu an I am working from Debian.
<manusheel> kandarpk: So, we made the patch from Ubuntu, right?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: debian
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok. And, we don't have jhbuild on debian, right?
<alsroot> kandarpk: well, but running your own code is essential requirement of proposing patches workflow, you need to setup dev env
<manusheel> kandarpk: Then, let us take this up tomorrow. I thought you had jhbuild on your Debian machine too.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Can you make the patch again tomorrow from your Ubuntu machine, and send it after testing it.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: sure
<manusheel> kandarpk: We should be sending the patch only after reviewing it.
<manusheel> kandarpk: And, testing it.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Take rest now. We'll do it from the Ubuntu machine tomorrow.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Neat progress. Keep it up.
<manusheel> alsroot: Thanks a lot for your help and pointers.
<manusheel> alsroot: Highly appreciate it.
<alsroot> np
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-09-05
<lfaraone> dfarning: uh, I'm not able to reproduce bug 617813 … When I click register Sugar doens't freeze, I just get an error…
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617813 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "sugar freezes when register widget is clicked (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617813
<dfarning> lfaraone, the bug is only trigger when attempting to connect to a jabber server that has frozen... which is pretty common
<lfaraone> dfarning: okay. I'm at a cafe with another Ubuntu Developer, and we were scratching our heads as to how this would be needed.
<lfaraone> dfarning: I'll add that to the bug description.
<dfarning> lfaraone, thanks
<lfaraone> dfarning: do you have a frozen jabber server I could test with? :)
<dfarning> lfaraone, I am getting about a 10 second grey rectulangle when registering with xo1share.org then the error appears
<dfarning> lfaraone, btw moon is ready for review:)
<lfaraone> will do.
<lfaraone> I found a way to reproduce it using "nc -l 8080" :)
<bernie> dfarning: done
<bernie> dfarning: (TRAC_ADMIN, that is)
<dfarning> bernie_afk, thanks
<ankur> hi dfarning ,good morning :)
<dfarning> good morning ankur
<dfarning> ankur, what bug number re you working on?
<ankur> dfarning,  i was testing apport support for sugar-emulator . bug is 617823
<ankur> bug 617823
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617823 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "Add apport bug reporting support in sugar (affects: 1) (heat: 221)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617823
<ankur> dfarning,  what exactly will i add button in frame for?
<dfarning> ankur, currently to report a bug in USR, user must log into LP and file out a form by hand.  There is usally a bunch of missing information.
<ankur> okay and what exactly will the button do? wont apport intercept in between when sugar crashes ?
<dfarning> ankur, the apport button is a hook to the apport bug reporting system... the apport system create the bug on LP and sends a bug of very useful information such as sugar version, ubuntu version, dependancies...
<dfarning> ankur, the button allows user to send  a non-crashing bug.
<ankur> okay , i thought that we only want ro report crash only :)
<dfarning> ankur, ie they see something wrong and push the button. 90% on the work of reporing the bug in already done.
<dfarning> ankur, nah, at this time want to make it easy for testers to report high quality bugs.
<ankur> so , if i add button , what will be the channel to report bug to launchpad.Will we using apport for that purpose as well or am i missing something here?
<ankur> i mean when , what specifically will the button trigger ?
<dfarning> ankur, yes the button will trigger apport -> which will trigger an interactive bug reporting session.
 * ankur is looking into it . coming back in 5 min
<ankur> dfarning,  i was not able to launch apport bug reporting session . is there any specific command to run it?\
<dfarning> ankur, I don't think you can launch an apport session by itself.  It must be triggered in a application via hooks.
<dfarning> ankur, 'ubuntu-bug sucrose-0.88' will trigger a apport from the command line.
<ankur> dfarning,  we were just testing this command with sugar-emulator :) . if any bug gets filed accidentally , please ignore it .
<dfarning> ankur, ok are you working with neeraj?
<ankur> yes :)
<dfarning> ankur, can you ask neeraj to try pushing LP#617582 upstream when he gets a chance?  I am now a SL trac moderator so I fix things if the bug gets stuck in moderation.
 * ankur si going for lunch
<dipankar> dfarning, good morning
<dfarning> dipankar, good morning
<neeraj> dfarning: http://lists.sugarlabs.org/archive/sugar-devel/2010-September/026553.html
<dfarning> neeraj is there an open bug in SL?  all code review requests should point back to SL#bug for tracking purposes.
<neeraj> dfarning: I didn't mention the bug the ticket number. 2280
<dfarning> neeraj the commit message should also contain information about the problem the bug is attempting to solve.
<neeraj> dfarning: If needed then in future I will add the bug url in the description. btw, in the patch file, the bug ticket number is present :)
<neeraj> In future I will add the url also :)
<dfarning> neeraj ok great I just scanned body.
<dfarning> neeraj can you try to attach the pacth to the bug report to make sure that your account at ls is working correctly.
<neeraj> dfarning: at present I am unable to see any option for uploading the patch
<dfarning> neeraj ae you logged in. there should be an attach file button just below the bug description in the yellow box
<manusheel> dfarning: Same issue that Kandarp faced.
<manusheel> dfarning: I am able to upload the patches from my user or SEETA user.
<neeraj> dfarning: I am logged in. In yellow box, there is only an option of reply. Also a message that msg will route through moderation.
 * neeraj not sure whether assigning myself as owner of bug will solve the issue or not
<dfarning> neeraj try it
<neeraj> request in moderation queue.
<neeraj> message on bugs.SL- Your submission has been routed to Sascha Silbe for approval
<dfarning> neeraj ok I approved the moderation request... trying to figure out how to add you to the approved list
<neeraj> Ok. it didn't solved the purpose.
<neeraj> still unable to see an option for attaching file
<dfarning> neeraj what is your user name on trac?
<dfarning> neeraj please try in now I add neerag_gupta to the unmoderated group.
<neeraj> dfarning: Thanks. I can see the option now.
<dfarning> neeraj great --- manusheel who else needs to be ad to the unmoderated list
<manusheel> dfarning: Everyone at the SEETA team.
<manusheel> I'll send you an e-mail soon.
<dfarning> manusheel, thanks
<dipankar> lfaraone, ping
 * dipankar says hello to all
<dipankar> dfarning, Luke uploaded the register bug solution patch at bugs.sl.o: http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2289
<dipankar> sascha is recommending something else
<dfarning> dipankar, he gave a good review and he stated the solution is better than nothing.
<dfarning> dipankar, later we can work on the async registration... but that gets harder and likely won't be done for months if not years.
<dipankar> dfarning, ohk.
<dfarning> dipankar, welcome to the world of peer code reviews by fellow hackers.... I can seem brutal but it is the single best practice for a) creating high quality code and b) learning.
<dfarning> dipankar, FWIW it is not unusual for new kernel developers to spend weeks on their first patch:)
<dfarning> dipankar, s/I/It/  While I guess I can seem brutal too:(
<dipankar> dfarning, ^^ not all. There is nothing brutal about it. :)
<dipankar> dfarning, so the process of ansync is a difficult job as of now, I guess
 * dipankar off to dinner
<mukul> hi alsroot
<alsroot> mukul: hi
<mukul> alsroot, Bug 2163 was solved previous commits. Thank you for your help. I'm currently working on sl #1520.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 2163 in realplayer (Ubuntu) "installs rp8 and not rp10 (dups: 1) (heat: 1)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2163
<mukul> alsroot: The bug basically states that when a single window Journal is present,then Alt+Tab should do nothing. There are comments on the page which says that it is not a bug but a utility.
<alsroot> mukul: can you still reproduce the issue? not sure if it was metacity or matchbox related
<mukul> alsroot, I can't reproduce it on sugar-emulator
<mukul> alsroot: I thought I would be able to once I boot into sugar directly.
<alsroot> mukul: could you check it
<mukul> alsroot: Ok, Sure
<ishan> alsroot, hi
<ishan> around??
<alsroot> ishan: hi
<ishan> alsroot, can you provide me with some pointers on how to reproduce the bug http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/305
<alsroot> ishan: no ideas, since we don't have chekboxes in black background
<ishan> alsroot, no problem
<dipankar> mukul, ping
<ishan> dipankar, , can you provide me with some pointers on how to reproduce the bug http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/305
<dipankar> ishan, I am not getting what the bug is actually menaing
<ishan> dipankar, sir that the problem i am facing
<dipankar> ishan, I am taking the mouse over any icon
<dipankar> mukul, ping
<mukul> dipankar:hi
<ishan> dipankar, didnt got your point
<mukul> dipankar sir: Are you  able to reproduce the bug?
<dipankar> ishan, take the mouse over any icon, see if any box is forming
<mukul> alsroot, I am not able to reproduce it
<dipankar> mukul, nope.
<mukul> alsroot, dipankar : Alt+ Tab does nothing
<ishan> dipankar, yes the box is being formed
<dipankar> mukul, alsroot : Alt + Tab causes window switch for gnome
<dipankar> no matter Sugar emulator is running or not
<mukul> dipankar sir: Yes but that is not we want. Therefore I booted directly into sugar emulator
<ishan> dipankar, but in the bug it has some reference to check box
<mukul> dipankar, and then I tried Alt+ Tab . It did nothing.No matter I had only the journal open or multiple activities.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Hi Kandarp.
<dipankar> ishan, btw, It's mentioned for SoaS
<alsroot> dipankar: so, you can reproduce Alt+Tab issue? to make sugar, call in Terminal `metacity-message disable-keybindings` and try
<mukul> dipankar sir: Did you read the comment at the sl.org . farn suggests that it is not a bug but a utility. The same thing happens in GNOME or Windows 7 for that matter. It didn't used to be the same in Windows XP,9x
<ishan> dipankar, yes sir
<dipankar> mukul, so there also nothing happens?
<manusheel> kandarp: Have you tested the patch on Ubuntu?
<alsroot> dipankar: s/sugar/sure/
<dipankar> alsroot, on it.
<ishan> manusheel, sir could you please re check  the bug assigned to me as its mentioned there for Saos and also i am not able to reproduce the bug on my system
<dipankar> ishan, just a minute
<mukul> dipankar sir: Yes Nothing at all. Alt highlights and Tab does what it always does
<manusheel> ishan: If you read the last comment, you'll see it is for Sugar.
<manusheel> ishan: Someone mistakenly added SoaS over there.
<alsroot> dipankar: try it in native sugar (i.e. w/o Xephyr)
<ishan> manusheel, oops just went through that
<dipankar> alsroot, you mean to write the command in the sugar terminal then?
<dipankar> * command => metacity message
<alsroot> dipankar: yup
<manusheel> ishan: Are you a member of sugar-devel?
<ishan> manusheel, sir but i have still not understood how to reproduce the bug as mentioned in the ticket
<ishan> sir i joined it today
<ishan> have send the patch mail as well
<manusheel> ishan: Were you able to submit the patch?
 * dipankar is rebooting to sugar-session : be right back
<ishan> manusheel, yes sir
<ishan> i think you should have received the mail
<manusheel> ishan: Let me check.
<manusheel> ishan: So, you are unable to reproduce this issue, right?
<ishan> manusheel, right
<ishan> if you check the same thing is written in the bug ticket as the feature which produced this bug has been changed
<manusheel> ishan: Ok, let me check it.
<ishan> manusheel, sure sir
<manusheel> ishan: It reads "This is not a current issue anymore as the checkbox has been removed. However we should fix this as we might run into it again."
<manusheel> alsroot: It reads "This is not a current issue anymore as the checkbox has been removed. However we should fix this as we might run into it again."
<kandarpk> manusheel, alsroot, dfarning: after making changes in sugar-jhbuild/source/sugar how can I test the changes ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Run sugar-jhbuild again.
<ishan> manusheel, i read that sir but i not able to identify the bug until i am able to reproduce it
<manusheel> ishan: So, the bug was not reproducible, right?
<ishan> manusheel, yes sir
<manusheel> ishan: Fine. Can you send me an e-mail on what you tried, and that it is not reproducible.
<ishan> manusheel, sure sir
<dipankar> alsroot, I am not able to reproduce the bug
<manusheel> kandarpk: The bug should go away.
<manusheel> dipankar: bug #1520?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1520 in launchpad-foundations "gpg CRC error in Validate your GPG Key email" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1520
 * dipankar thinks reproducing bugs is getting tougher day by day
<manusheel> dipankar: Is it SL #1520?
<dipankar> manusheel, no sir. ticket #1520 at bugs.sl.o : alt + tab
<dipankar> manusheel, sorry didn't see your last message
<manusheel> dipankar: Ok, David wrote  a message on it -
<dipankar> looking into it
<manusheel> dipankar: David: reading 5:13 AM  interesting bug. pretty easy. will need to log into sugar session to test. if in the emulator the lt-tab with get caught by the os and show the application switcher:) 5:14 AM  me: Ok, interesting. Great.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Did it fix?
<dfarning> kandarpk, try deleting some activities with and without them being marked as protected in gconf.
<dipankar> manusheel, sir : tried logging into sugar as said by alsroot too, nothing happened
<dfarning> dipankar, which bug are you working on?
<dipankar> http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/1520
<dipankar> dfarning, ^^
<alsroot> dfarning: you mean Alt+Tab doesn't reveal window switch popup?
<alsroot> dipankar: sorry, dipankar ^
<ishan> manusheel, sir sent
<dipankar> alsroot, no.
<dfarning> dipankar, you will have to test that on an XO or as a sugar session in ubuntu.
<manusheel> ishan: Thank you.
<dipankar> dfarning, I did log into sugar-session :). alsroot told the same thing
<dipankar> alsroot, dfarning: I opened two activities: browse and log
<dipankar> then tried Alt + Tab: nothing happened
<dfarning> dipankar, what was the expected result?
<dipankar> also ran the command : metacity-message disable-keybindings
<dipankar> dfarning, I think Alt + Tab should switch between the activities
<dfarning> dipankar, yes.  So would say that you are running into a second closely related bug that Alt+Tab does not work on ubuntu....
<alsroot> dipankar: btw, did Alt+Tab show popup before executing "metacity-message disable-keybindings"?
<dipankar> dfarning, :? I think Alt + Tab works fine on Ubuntu.
<dipankar> alsroot, no, nothing :(
<alsroot> dipankar: so, bug was already fixed, from some point sugar shell calls "metacity-message disable-keybindings"
<dfarning> dipankar, I thought you just said <dipankar> dfarning, I did log into sugar-session :). alsroot told the same thing
<dfarning>  alsroot, dfarning: I opened two activities: browse and log
<dfarning> <dipankar> then tried Alt + Tab: nothing happened
<dipankar> dfarning, I meant gnome by ubuntu :)
<dipankar> dfarning, for Sugar on Ubuntu : Alt + tab doesn't work
<alsroot> dipankar: that's bad (about not switcing between activities)
<dfarning> dipankar, +1
<ishan> dfarning, hi
<dipankar> alsroot, dfarning : The alt + tab is a very universal shortcut for all OS (atleast of which i know)
<alsroot> dipankar: metacity ones should be disabled by "metacity-message disable-keybindings"
<dfarning> ishan, hello
<dfarning> ishan, are you work on the check box bug
<ishan> dfarning, yes
<ishan> can you provide me with some pointers
<alsroot> dipankar: so it is a bug in sugar, sugar should use A+Tab for switching
<ishan> dfarning, i am not able to understand what the bug is about?
<dfarning> ishan, let's switch to #sugar-nebies aslroot and dipankar are working on another bug here
<ishan> dfarning, sure
<manusheel> kandarpk: Did the change in sugar-jhbuild make it work?
<dipankar> alsroot, the metacity-message command then should work on gnome?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I am not able to find the problem
<manusheel> kandarpk: Can you elaborate?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir; I checked out master branch and then ran sugar emulator but got similar output
<alsroot> dipankar: metacity-message just disables metacity shortcuts
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, so re-starting sugar-jhbuild didn't change the code, right?
<dipankar> alsroot, shall i try it on gnome env?
<manusheel> kandarpk: code -> feature
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: http://paste.ubuntu.com/488841/
<kandarpk> got this on running sugar-jhbuild
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, I don't have much idea on this.
<alsroot> dipankar: if sugar's Alt+Tab doesn't work in session mode most likely it won't work in Xephyr as well
<manusheel> kandarpk: Can you drop me an e-mail with this issue, and that the steps you tried.
<dipankar> alsroot, the command doesn't work in ubuntu (gnome)
<manusheel> kandarpk: Also, add these logs.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: in line 8 it says /apps/metacity/general/num_workspaces is set to 0
<dipankar> alsroot, I ran the command, but still the OS alt + tab works
<kandarpk> but I checked its value and it was set as 2
<manusheel> kandarpk: There would be some issue with it. Add this in the e-mail.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: OK.
<manusheel> kandarpk: David suggested : [22:40] <kandarpk, try deleting some activities with and without them being marked as protected in gconf.
<alsroot> dipankar: yup, there is not way to disable it becasue there are 2 metacities, one in your native X session and one in Xephyr (which was disabled), what is working is your native matacity
<dipankar> alsroot, ohk
<manusheel> kandarpk: Can you try this. If this doesn't work, add that part in the e-mail too.
<alsroot> dipankar: I guess it will be very inpredictable if sugar-emulator will affect native env
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I dont have much idea how to mark activities as protected in gconf
<manusheel> kandarpk: Can you add this in the e-mail as a question. How to mark activities as protected in gconf?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: ok.
<manusheel> kandarpk: We'll take this up from there.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: shall I send the e-mail to the sugar-devel mailing list ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: You can send it to me.
<dipankar> alsroot, then there is no way emulator can have the alt + tab func?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: ok
<manusheel> kandarpk: We'll circulate it internally to see if someone has an idea.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Then escalate it to sugar-devel.
<alsroot> dipankar: not sure how it(native-X-metacityi +i Xephyr) work, but looks like native X sessions' priority is higher then Xephyr's
<dipankar> alsroot, ok
<dipankar> alsroot, i think sugar emulator is detecting the alt and tab keys.
<dipankar> alsroot, if somehow the combination is detected by emulator and switch of activities takes place
<dipankar> alsroot, oops, forgot one thing: at the same time gnome switch window will be executed :(
<alsroot> dipankar: well, I guess we have to disable Alt+Tab in sugar then, but ask sugar-devel@ maybe someone has better idea
<alsroot> ..disable in sugar-emulator mode
<dipankar> alsroot, ok
<dipankar> manusheel, sir, who is handling the alt+tab bug?
<dipankar> manusheel, I think mukul is handling it but not sure
<manusheel> dipankar: You and Mukul.
<manusheel> dipankar: I think there was some major difficulty in understanding it.
<dipankar> manusheel, ohk sir, Then I will be sending the e-mail to sugar-devel
<manusheel> dipankar: Sure. That would be great.
